# St Barts Part 20



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

new home ladies, good luck  

pam xx


----------



## hevvy (May 15, 2005)

Hello everyone,

Tracey - hope you've got a response by now.  Injecting and sniffing does the same thing, just a different way of getting it in there (as far as I know).  

Ronnie - thanks, Looks like you are doing well, can't believe its coming around so quickly, hope you are well.  Business doing fine, busy and i should be a bit better on the paperwork side, but enjoying it.

Emu - Interesting the stuff around protocols - wonder what the reasoning behind it all is.  definately feels like this is a better cycle, though of course that doesn't mean much when it gets to 2ww.  

We have 6 good sized follies, lots smaller and waiting for the call, but looks like could be going in on Friday.

Kyla and Nicky - hope your wait to FET is going OK and you are well

Sue - hope you ok and the good feelings keep going, may be a turning point for you

Take care all and hi to everyone else, speak soon,

Heatherxxxx


----------



## Tcardy (Nov 4, 2005)

Hey Heather

still no joy from Barts and just made my 5th phonecall    and told yet again someone would call me tomorrow if not today, i just want my schedule, its so frustrating

good news on your follies    , let us know when you have had your phone call  

Tracey


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Afternoon all

Heather - excellent news on your follies, keep it coming.
plsd to hear your business is going well - it's always a worry - as for paperwork   - just remember the tax man !

Tracey - maybe tomorrow, just keep chasing   - keep your cool tho.  you need to keep in with them.  Hope the sniffing is ok.

Kyla & Nicky - fingers crossed for tomorrow - hope you come home with exciting news and they fill you with confidence, enthusiasm, everything basically.

I watched Supernanny for the first time ever last night - WOW, wondering if my parents discipline was the right idea and anti-depressants, counselling etc are far better when required also wondering if staying an Auntie is the best  

Sue


----------



## Maddymoo (Oct 9, 2005)

Feel as though I have missed out on loads!! Haven't had a chance to catch up on all the posts but will check back later.

I have my follow up appointment for my surgery on Monday-so will (possibly!) have some news about any next steps for me.

Hope you are all ok

Love Maddy xxxx


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Hi girls - got AF today which signalled the start of my 60th cycle TTC. Massive milestone...
Appointment tomorrow, just getting all my bits together to take with me - history of IUI, IVF notes and a printout of the cycles I spent temping (showing I O naturally). No idea if they will want any of it but it can't hurt...
DH gave me a scare earlier when he said he might need to cancel the apt for work but I told him no - he has to come.

I then had to drive home - Its Sept 13! In both 2004 and 2005 on this day I had car accidents (rear-ended both times, neither my fault) so I wasn't going to drive today but then he decided to work tomorrow and booked a company car so I was stuck taking ours home - I was sooooooo careful 

Will come back tomorrow and update after the appointment.


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Kyla & Nicky - Good luck for tomorrow. Let us know how y.ou get on...hopefully you'll both get a date to start!
Kyla - Glad nothing happened on the way home tonight..phew!!

Heather - Good news about your follies..if we don't hear from you before, good luck on Friday. 

Tracey - Persevere..it'll be worth it in the end!

Maddy - Good luck for Monday too!

Hi to everyone else

Ron
x


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Ron - LOL, when it started to thunder I was bricking it!


----------



## emu (Apr 9, 2006)

Hi all,

I looks like there is going to be a lot of activity over the coming months.

Heather - All the best and sending a whole lot of       your way.

Kyla and Nicky - I don't know why but I do seem to be getting all excited and waiting to hear from you after your consultation. Good luck for tomorrow.

Maddy - Its always good to get close to deciding next steps and knowing when you can start ttc.

Sue and Ron - Hope you are keeping well.

Tracey -  I do hope they have called you back now. I know it can be difficult but please do try not to stress over it. I find stretching and taking deep breaths helped me to stay calm. 

I am a worrier and don't think I can deal with the short protocol and the calling back issue. The long one starting sniffing on cd 21 is stressful enough for me. Organisation is my watch word and you wont believe it but based on my schedule the last time, I have worked out the schedule for myself depending on when I do the next one whether next circle or the one after that. 

I had my follow up appointment following the aquascan and was told everything is looking good and its okay to start ttc when I am ready. I am worried as my last scan with my local hospital I was told that there was an unusual spot of fluid and the radiographer said this might need to be attended to so I want this checked out before I start. I really was reluctant to let the nurse call me back with an appointment cos of the issue with them calling back and would rather that it be arranged while i'm there but in the end agreed for the nurse to call me back she said tomorrow.

I do hope to start this side of Xmas. I really was so positive and excited about my first cycle and I am trying to build up the same    and send same to you all.

Love Emu


----------



## noodle (Jan 21, 2005)

Evening Girls,

How are we all doing tonight? Did you all have the big storm over you earlier? I think its well and truely passed now, I wonder where its headed  

I'm getting all geared up for the consultation tomorrow   I spoke to kyla on the phone earlier & she seems to be well prepared with notes & stuff, & as for me I'm still waiting for mine to be sent from Bart's    Oh well never mind i'm sure they will still be able to consult me without them, as the consultant knows me anyway!

Hope you are all well, & I will tell you more after tomorrow

lots of love nicky xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Tcardy (Nov 4, 2005)

Morning girls

Ky-G - good luck with appointment today, hope all goes well   

Emu - i hope you get your phonecall today and you can start before before Christmas  

Nicky - yep bad storm last night, goddddd!!! i hate thunder & lightning was frightened to get in the bath    but did eventually, good luck with appointment today 

as for me Barts finally called me back yesterday    and after many apologies i have my baseline scan booked for the 26th Sept, now worrying that d/r wouldn't have worked!!! (always something to worry about) if it hasn't do you carry on sniffing until it does?

a big   to all the Bart's girls

love to all 


Tracey


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Good morning

Storm - we had a powercut, so what do you do in the dark when your on your own too ?

Emu - fingers crossed they are on your side today

Tracey - well at least they apols.    If sniffing doesn't work yes they tend to let you carry on and keep scanning you.    Ronnie started about 3 wks before I started but cos her sniffing wasn't working we ended up cycling tog.

But of course there are exceptions and I think some girls have had to abandon or take alternative meds.  Ron needed Provera for awhile to help.

Kyla & Nicky - help it's   news.

Nicky if you haven't got your notes.    Write down everything to can remember about your tx's.    Partly so your not stumped and forget something important when you are there.  I found it useful to know number of eggs, follies, beanies etc.

But my DH got the impression that they weren't that interested.

Weather not so nice today  

I have kinesiology later.

Take care

Sue


----------



## noodle (Jan 21, 2005)

Morning Girls,

Well I have my appointment at 3.30pm & I'm so lucky that in this mornings post were my notes sent from Bart's    Thank god for that ......

Ky ~ I hope everything went well for you this morning with your appointment hunni, pls let me know xx

Sue ~ I know the weather is rubbish today, I thought It would be nice after the huge storm last night   By the look of the clouds out there it wouldn't supprise me if we had another  

Take care everyone, I will report back later

nicky xxxxx


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Hello!

The new clinic is very nice - clean, quiet, free tea & coffee. Generally less of a cattle-run you know? The consultant was good - very thorough and not at all like I had pictured (Nicky I thought he would be short with hair!!). He went through all our history, did an internal u/s - all fine, no cysts - and then talked through our options. He had even gotten a copy of my notes from the DGH regarding my EP which I thought was good.

He thinks a medicated FET would be our best option this time round - better control of my lining and this will also give us the oppportunity to try a blast transfer too. We have 8 embies and we talked about thawing all 8 to see if any make it to blast. DH is happiest with this (although he pointed out a higher risk of both identical twins or a larger baby - apparently this has been shown in FET in cattle)!!!!!

I called Barts in the car on the way back and they will send me out the transfer form today (hopefully - not convinced I spoke to someone with an IQ of more than a flower but we will see). I got AF yesterday so I can start downregging on CD20 this cycle - the bonus is it's only one injection. It's a depro injection which lasts for about 4-5 weeks so no daily shots (yay!) then I take Estrogen tables from around the 16th of Oct, with estimated transfer of around 1st November. Freakily it was the first week of Nov last year I did my last tx cycle but I'm not going to dwell on that.

Have to pay more for drugs of course this way but it really will give us our best chance I feel.  The whole place inspires so much more confidence in us both that we want to give it our best shot this time round. I really really want to be PG this Christmas!


----------



## noodle (Jan 21, 2005)

Hi Ky ~ 

I'm so glad everything went well!! How did you find the old chappie then? He's not that bad really is he?  
& I finally got all my notes from bart's, so I can go there now with everything to hand, even though he probably knows everything about me  

I will catch up with you later hunni, after my appointment, will you be home so I can call you?
I can't believe you are starting this month    Maybe he will say the same to me??
nicky x


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Hi Nicky - I'm seeing my cousin this afternoon (she just had a baby) so I might not be in. I'll be over at 12 tomorrow though  Where do you fancy for lunch?
I'm so glad your notes got through in time - what a relief! LOL - I thought he was really nice, just so much taller and balder than I had imagined  DH thought he was very good too and he really seemed relaxed when we left which I wasn't expecting.

Although I will be starting this cycle, the actual FET won't be until end Oct/early Nov so a while yet - you could well be right behind me when you start AF...


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hi Ladies,

Just thought I'd pop in and say hello, not been online for a while (i find spending too much time on the net makes time stand still even mre!!!)
But just thought I'd let you know I have my appointment at Barts for my 1st Consult on the 13th Nov!!  Just under 2 months away... I have no idea how o try to pass away the next 2 months!!!!  

Its all so complicated, this IVF business, I've been reading all your posts and I hardly understand any of it and I've read loads of books!!  I guess once I'm doing it it will all make sense!

Tracy - you had your acupuncture yet?  all going well with your treatment, sorry I can't be of any use to you I'm a novice but I'm sending you positive vibes!!

Hope you ladies are all well.
XXXXXX


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

I've just written a long post but pressed the wrong button & lost the lot.. 

Kyla - Sounds like your had a really positive experience at the Esperance.  I like the sound of them being able to offer Blasts too cos once they've got to that stage, the chance of getting a BFP is so much higher.  The clinic sounds really good too..you need somewhere relaxing & tranquil when you're having tx - the whole rollercoaster ride is stressful enough without the added stress of the clinic too!  

Your estimated transfer date of 1 November is the day I'm due to have my C Section!! I think during the 1st week of last November a few of us were going through tx in some form or another..either actively or on our 2ww.

With regard to transferring your frosties..speak to Shaun Rogers..I did & he was brilliant & got everything sorted for me.

Nicky - How did you get on today? 

Sue - How was Kinies?  I can't believe you had a powercut..I thought you went quiet during the 2nd half of the evening!!!  

Tracey - There are so many things which could go wrong during tx but it's best not to dwell on it as it may not happen to you.  It's best to keep a positive mental attitude as it'll help you get through this rollercoaster ride.  Sue was right..I did have to sniff for longer than normal but that was because my lining wasn't playing ball.  They put me on provera to bring on another AF & once that happened I was stimming & didn't have any other problems.  Don't worry!  

Laura - Welcome back.  Don't worry, once you're having tx it'll all become clear to you.  If there's anything you don't understand, feel free to ask any of us!

Have a good evening all

Ron
x


----------



## noodle (Jan 21, 2005)

Evening Ladies  

Just a quick update from my consultation today. Well it all went very well, I didn't need to have a scan which was fine by me as it saved me £70. He said that I could start on my next af which will be sometime in a couple of weeks providing I have all the money by then, if not it would be the cyle after that! He wants to start me on cd2 as my af's are all over the place. He didn't really say that blasts would benifit me much, but if I wanted to do it he would be fine with it......He did also say that I now need to get in touch with Bart's to arrange the transfer of my embies then I can get the ball rolling.
Also I need to decide how many embies I would like thawed, which at the moment I have no idea, I think its something we need to think about  

I will catch up with you all later

nicky xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## nanoc (May 29, 2005)

Nicky & Kyla - what great news!!  I'm so pleased for you both - finally the plans are becoming more concrete!

Do they give you some idea how many to thaw, like double the number you will have transferred?  And is there a limit how many they will transfer with FET (is it still 2 embies max)?  

Best of luck with the cycle!
Nancy


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Laura - IVF is complicated to understand, but once you get your schedule and start it all becomes clearer and makes more sense.  I think what makes it harder is cos you are reading all the books and threads and the girls are all talking about different methods - so you could be reading short and long protocol, sniffing and injecting, sniffing every 4 hours, sniffing once a day.  It also varies from clinic to clinic, cycle to cycle and what I say I am doing is different to everyone else.  On top of all that you will be reading about FET's taking tabs and .......  Forget about it all for now and once you get your schedule and know what you are doing and taking then you will be filter the stuff on the threads.

Tracey - try not to worry too much at the mo. if you are sniffing as asked and at the times then there is nothing more you can do, so just hang on in there and believe that it's all working - there's plenty of time and worries too come in the next few weeks - answer is to deal with them when they arise - don't foresee.

Nicky & Kyla - that's fantastic news, v. plsd for you that you were impressed and it all sounds so easy and straightforward.

Nicky - I would consider whether it's worth going to blast stage, the odds seem to say that there is a better chance of it working.  It's only an extra day or so to wait.    (note to self that's a worry then cos I've done the blast stage and still no good  )

Kinesi - was interesting, I find it so hard to relax and let her take control of my limbs and muscles.    She found lots of amazing "have I really, didn't know that probs".    Using the muscles she can even ask if I've had enough or can she do more.  Today she wanted to do more on my neck but apparently I answered "i had had enough".      It's all seems a bit complicated and I come away not really sure what she found, did or I've got - but anyway that main thing is she knows what's she's doing.

She did find today I have an allergy to housedust - whether it's a permanent thing or just doing to the conditions I am living in at the mo. it's hard to tell.    Be interested to see if it changes after I have my nose straightened - but dust would cause sinus probs.    

As for powercuts we always get them - so when I heard the storm I was half wondering.  Longest on record is 12 hours and most is 3 times in one week.    They say they are working on improving situation.    What I didn't realise means I have no phone either - DH and his gadgets   so didn't get to speak to him.

Sleep well everyone.

Sue


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

BTW - The Esperance is tempting me - I have been following the Tun Wells thread and for some reason this week several girls have posted to say that sedation didn't work during their EC.  What should take 30 mins took 90 mins and the girls felt everything.  Even upping the sedation didn't help.  For the first girl it was assumed she was "unusual" when it happened again they called pharmacy who didn't believe it and it seems the drugs maybe faulty although used elsewhere in the hospital and they haven't complained.

I've had cysts aspirated without any medication and that was more than enough.


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Sue - I saw that on the Tun Wells one too, was just browsing yesterday. Ouch! I can't believe they didn't fix it after the first time. The Esperance have a pretty good website: http://www.sussexdownsfertilitycentre.co.uk/ if you fancy a look. The main thing I like is that it is a smaller team so you are more likely to see the same people each time. Makes it more personal, which I think it should be if you are making a baby together 
I hadn't heard of Kinesi before - how does it work? I have a monster headache again today (third day now) but pretty sure that is down to AF...

Nicky - See you later for lunch hon but I'm glad it went well for you yesterday. Good to see they didnt do the scan, when you didn't need it. I had one as it's been a year since my last one and we wanted to check for cysts. After he had done it, he called Tom over and showed him all the different bits - not sure how he found it though, think he was a bit grossed out 

Nancy - Wow, look at your ticker! Hasn't that gone fast! How are you feeling? When is your next u/s (the big one right?)
Yep, still two embies. We had discussions about just doing one if we do blast as there is a higher chance of identical twins (which I hadnt heard of before) but I think we will do two as we have had so many unsuccessful treatments now.

Ron - Yeah the blast thing is a really good idea for us. I wanted to do it before but Barts don't offer it. Mr Chui (our new consultant) says that they tend to offer it after a couple of failed cycles and also if you have more than 5 embies (which we tick the boxes for). He seemed happy to do it which was a relief as I was worried they might dismiss the idea.
1st November is going to be a good day then! 

I saw my cousins baby yesterday afternoon, he is about 3 weeks old and soooooo cute. He just slept on me for about 2 hours. I got to change him and it all felt really natural. I'm glad as its actually been a couple of years since I held a baby. Wasn't sure if I would feel weird but it was good.


----------



## Tcardy (Nov 4, 2005)

Morning girls

its Friday   

Laura - hey hun how are you? i've not started acupuncture yet have my first appointment next Wednesday. IVF is difficult to understand but every step is explained to you, as i have probably said i have just started d/r and have now got the hang of it, the next step is injections but you will be shown everything, try not to worry (easier said than than i know, believe me  )


Ron - thanks for the hug, think that was just what i needed, heres one straight back at you  

Ky-G - hope you have a nice lunch, and so glad you felt good yesterday holding and changing your cousins baby   

a big   to all the Barts girls


Tracey


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Morning

I have men in the house working  - I was almost at the stage of  - and I think they must have known it cos they apol'd - so now 

Kyla - Tun Wells have a small team also, it is lovely cos you get the feel they want to get to know you and have time to make you feel at ease with chit chat - one nurse knew me so well so would ask for updates on the garden.

Thanks for the website link - I will look altho. at end of day I think it will depend on DH (i have to fit in with his life).

I was browsing yesterday and was looking at clinics in Ireland - they have recently opened a new one in Cork and the figures look good but I didn't compare them with HFEA. Also need to convert prices to £'s. That should get me back in the IL's books making an Irish little one 

Kinesi - it's all to do with working with muscles which relate to other parts of the bod. So hold your arm out straight and she pushes on it to see it's strength - she will then lay something on your tum ie: Vit C and try the arm again if the bod is deficient in that vit then the arm will be stronger to push. Well that seems to be the theory. She noted that my hamstrings were tight and this means some muscles in my head were also tight, so they needed releasing. Some of it seems hokey, cos she just waves her hand up my or down my front and that switches me on or off ??

http://www.systematic-kinesiology.co.uk/what-is-kinesiology.html

I 'm not sure if it helps with IF or this whole area.

Enjoy lunch with Nicky - hope you have a great time. BTW just before I went loopy girls were talking about meeting did you?

Tracey - the injections do seem daunting but don't worry they are a doddle - feel as tho. you can handle anything medical after them - even become a nurse !

Have a good day - Nicky, Kyla save room for afternoon tea?

Sue


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Kyla - hope your head feels better real soon - you can imagine you have my every sympathy.

Have you got some strong paras??


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

I'm taking one Para and one Ibruprofen - seems to be doing the trick at the moment.
Been painting this morning - working on some pieces for the bedroom- want to hang a set of three paintings on the wall above our bed and wanted to have a go at it myself. Ive done three sets of lillies which arent too bad but have to wait and see what DH says...


----------



## lizzylou (Aug 29, 2006)

Hi Nicky

I have previously had treatment at Barts and am now wanting a copy of my notes did they charge you for your notes? good luck with you FET!!! 

Happiegirl I have also had treatment at Brats and SEFC in T wells and live in E Sussex where abouts do you live.  

Sorry for all the questions girls only two to go..........Does anyone know if they do the NK cells test at Barts and how much it is and what is the Esperacne like it seems that the cost of the drugs is quite high there between 8-12hundred.!! I only pay around 4 hundred for mine but that is the only thing putting me going off there!!

look forward to hearning form you soon good luck to all

Lizzylou
xxxxxxx


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Hi Lizzy

No Barts don't do NK cells cos they are the NHS and can't fund it - depending who you see at Barts you will find some Docs are for and against.

I told them I was NK cells pos - and they told me it's my risk and I take the drugs alone.

But I think it's Maddy - that had a Doc with a better attitude.

Barts charge a £10 for notes.

Kyla - of course DH will like your paintings - such talent.    I'm doing a different painting at the mo. it's called walls.


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Sue - LOL, mine need doing too - in the hallway - but I just couldnt face it. No the group didn't meet up. I see Nicky a bit but that's it so far. Would be a nice idea though...

Nicky - Good to see you today honey. Have mentioned the collection to DH but he was worried what if there is an accident, how would we all feel? I'm going to talk to him about it tonight as I really think the price of the courier is just too much on top of everything else. Will let you know. Determined to go that day anyway, one way or another!


----------



## noodle (Jan 21, 2005)

Hi Ky,

We will be fine on our journey, I have driven it lots of times before, even without jamie, so tell him not to worry  
Hey It could happen to the courier also, but I'm sure it will all be fine hunni, I can understand his concerns but I'm a safe driver  

Love nicky xxxx


----------



## emu (Apr 9, 2006)

Hi Girls,

Kyla and Nicky. Good to hear that you liked the esperance. Do you remember who did your egg collection at Barts.

Tracey - I am like laura a bit confused re the different protocols so when do you start your injections

Sue - I really agree with you, I was squeamish before all of this but feel much better about needles now although I still can't look when giving blood for tests.

Laura - At least you have the benefit of some knowledge from this website I only discovered it by chance after my last cycle. What I know would have been beneficial for me is if I was aware of all that was involved for some reason I thought that I would be able to go back to work after EC but knowing what I know now I really would have taken the whole period between EC and ET off.

Ron - are you taking some time off before the baby arrives

I really was impressed as I got a call back from Bart's on Thursday as promised and things should be moving forward soon. If all goes well, I do think EC for me should be about the 11th December provided they are open around this time. I plan to go away in October. We did this before the last one and feel that it helped to make me not so stressed. 

Love Emu


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Kyla - Have you been given a quote by Kynisi to transport your frosties to the Esperance? Is it expensive?

Tracey - Hope you're getting used to sniffing. What sniffer have they given you?

Emu - Great news about being able to start again soon. It's a good idea to go away as prior to starting tx as you'll be in a relaxed frame of mind.  I have 2 weeks  I'll got 2 weeks left at work before I go on mat leave..that'll give me 4 weeks before my scheduled C Section.

Lizzylou - Welcome to this thread.

Serena - How are you doing?

Hi to everyone else

Ronnie
xx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hi ladies,
I have some news!!!  Barts called this am and asked me if I wanted a cancellation for next tuesday??  OMG!
We have accepted obviously.  Feeling a bit paralysed with fear at the moment!
Had great intentions of loosing some weight and eating lits of veg before I start .... not sure how much difference these couple of days will make!!

Please please please let me be telling everyone at xmas I'm pregnant.... that is so my dream!

Anyway its late and I need to get my beauty sleep  

Night night ladies!


----------



## emu (Apr 9, 2006)

Hi Laura,

Laura - Great news indeed    . I guess you now need to get your skates and exercise   on the go then. I also have a scan and counselling appointment for Tuesday. You will need to start jotting down the questions so that you don't forget.

Have a great weekend all.

Love Emu


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Morning girls.

Nicky - Glad we got the collection thing sorted, it will be nice to do with our respective DH's. Tom said we are 'taking the kids on an outing' 
He laughed when I showed him all the pink underwear I bought yesterday! I think they look cute though.

Laura - Great news on your apt being moved up! Definately write down some notes of all the questions you want answered. I always take a list with him as otherwise I would forget something and be annoyed.

Ron - The Esperance told me they usually get charged about £200 by the courier for collection from Barts. As we are taking our embies to blast, which costs more anyway, I would rather spend the money on that and collect them with DH ourselves. Plus this way I will seem them arrive and know they are safe...


----------



## Tcardy (Nov 4, 2005)

Hey Laura

great news getting a cancellation for Tuesday hun   , on my initiall appointment i had internal scan and both me and dh had blood tests and dh had sa, they we had a chat with matron then in the afternoon we see our consultant, we were there most of the day (but then at least everything is sorted) the only thing you will have to go back for (expect for  appointment of course) is your info session, which is very helpful. good luck hunni let us know how it goes

Tracey


----------



## hevvy (May 15, 2005)

Hello everyone,

Just a quickie to let you know our cycle's over.  Got 6 eggs, 3 good for fertilisation, but there was no moving sperm when defrosted.  They tried but phone call this morning confirmed no fertilisation.  We're both pretty upset and i'm still quite sore - felt everything in ec, drugs not strong enough, so its been a difficult few days.  will take some time before we decide what's next.  doesn't get easier does it?

Anyway, good luck with your next steps and i'll continue following you all, hoping for some happier endings to come along soon

Take care all and speak soon,

Heatherxxxx


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Oh Heather, how unfair. I'm so sorry honey. Was that the last of your sperm in storage?


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Heather - so sorry to read your news, not to get to the 2 ww must be the worse .
You and DH obviously need to take time out and discuss your next plans. Hope the Docs have some answers and fresh ideas for you both.
Obviously if you need us for whatever, whenever remember we are here 

Laura - excellent news, fingers crossed you like what you hear on Tues. Do make that questions list, and if you want to run it past us do - you never know we may have something extra to add.
As for grand diet plans etc - I wouldn't worry too much, although whatever you start now is a bonus. But remember all those girls that eat junk, drink cos they are unknowingly or accidentally pg and then those that take drugs like heroin - so choccy biccies is not really going to cause you to be a failure.

Kyla - how were the piccies? Hope the head is better too - I've got one now 

Emu - fingers crossed for your news on Tues.

Maddy - did you ever get to St Mary's?

I hope you all are having a good w/e - and remembering to  with DH's!

Sue 

PS I was so busy lecturing LizzyLou on what she should be doing next that I forgot all about cake so as it's Sat and sunny here's a treat


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Heather - I'm so sorry. Nothing I say will make things better so here's a . We are here if you need us.

Ronnie


----------



## emu (Apr 9, 2006)

Heather so so sorry to read your post and cant begin to think about how you are feeling at the moment. I know it must be a trying time but hope you and DH are able to provide comfort to each other. Do take time to decide on next steps.

I do send a  your way.

Love Emu.


----------



## sjc (Apr 27, 2006)

KY-G

I have pm'd you!

Sam


----------



## Maddymoo (Oct 9, 2005)

Heather-I am so sad to read your news Honey x Nothing can prepare you for that x I am thinking of you through this difficult time,
Love Maddy xxxxx


----------



## hevvy (May 15, 2005)

Thank you everyone for your messages, they are lovely - it means more because you all know how hard it is.

kyla - yes it was the last lot of sperm, and think whatever it will be our last tx with barts.  

A nurse will call on mon and we'll book a follow up.  Have to say the embryologist was lovely yesterday. Phoned twice to offer us extra support as no one else around and i could tell she was genuinely sorry for us.  There were only 3 of us in for ec on friday, so its hard thinking that we won't be there tomorrow with them but guess that's life.  af already showing its face too, which seems a bit harsh, didn't realise the cyclogest did that much work.

Can't help but feel its worth going for a consultation elsewhere just to get another opinion (maybe Bourn Hall who have a good record on men with spinal injury) on having another sperm retrieval and trying again but am leaving that discussion with dh for another time, don't think he is up for discussing that yet, as he's feeling pretty rotten at the mo.  But we are supporting each other and he's looking after me lovely.

If we do go for it, i'd rather try sooner than later before my fsh gets any higher, but also am trying to get my head around the possibility that this might be it for now.  Got an appt with counsellor on Weds, so that will be a good chance to talk it all through. 

Laura - hope you have a good appt on Tues, and get all your questions answered.

Sorry for me post, but think you understand.  Thanks again, your support means a lot.

Take care all,

Heatherxxxx


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Heather - there is absolutely no need for you to apols for your me post - out of all us girlies at the mo you are the one that is most entitled to a me post.

Have you thought of looking into how you can lower your FSH?    Acu comes to mind that it can help - but don't quote me.

Take care

Sue


----------



## hevvy (May 15, 2005)

Thanks Sue,

Yes, did acu through daniel Elliott for this tx and it was excellant, and acu had lowered it to 9 before previous tx.  But whilst having a break inbetween tx, and having changed jobs etc, i'd hoped that it might have lowered naturally - kind of hoping that high fsh was more about stress than anything else - and so didn't do acu.  Now i know better as it had shot up to 17.8!! So i did really well in getting 6 eggs, 3 of them good ones, and believe that acu was why that had happened.  Also took solgar whey to go, which prob also helped.  Will call the clinic this week and try to keep the acu up, just in case, and that will hopefully get fsh low again before any future tx.    i strongly believe in acu, and also think it was worth going to daniel elliott, as although the acu i went to before was good (and know he helped leanne before), there was a huge difference at harley st and i felt it was much better - german method and all that.

thanks again,

heatherxxx


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Heather - Please don't feel you have to apologise for the me post.  We understand & we're here for you if you need us.

As for acu, I'm a firm believer of it too..the February before my 1st tx my FSH was 11.2 & I started acu in August.  By next Feb it was reduced to 5.4. I think as well as an indicator of egg reserve, it also could denote hormone inbalance which is why acu is good as it redresses the whole body.

It maybe worth trying another clinic just for another opinion.  I found that Barts is fine if you're a middle of the road case but anything out of the ordinary they tend not to be as good.

Take care of yourself

Ronnie
xx


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Hi girls - Heather I hope things are a bit better for you today hon. Thinking of you and DH right now.

2 weeks tomorrow for my down-reg shot. Ball is well and truly rolling. DH has agreed to take the day off work and will be going to collect our embies in about 3 week's time. Writing the letter for Barts lab today so that is one more thing off my list...
DH is out playing football today so I went swimming and had a weigh-in this morning. One more lb off (19 now). Feeling quite happy with that


----------



## FEW (Apr 7, 2005)

HI all

just thought I would poke my head in and say hi

Heather so sorry to hear about your cycle I hope you and your DH feel better soon. I know nothing I say will make a difference but please know that there are people out here thinking of you   

Ronnie not long now   let me know when the nursery is done and Teagan and I will wander up the road for a nosey   

Kyla not long for you either I will have all my fingers and toes crossed for you  

Sue glad to see you posting again I hope things are beginning to become easier for you and hopefully the surgery will help the headaches  

well Teagan is now huge and over six months old and I really don't know where the time went !!   she is sitting up on her own and now has two teeth which both came through last week and she spent all week attached to my hip in teething pain bless her. 

must dash I have to pack as going to see my munm in wales for a few days

take care all
and Hi to those I missed 

Fran


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Fran - Lovely to hear from you..I was just trying to work out how old Teagan is now..6 months, that's unbelievable!!! I bet she's changed again since I last saw her!

Nursery should be finished very soon (furniture arriving next week!).  Once it's done I'll let you know so you 2 girlies can come for a visit.

Have fun with your Mum.

Take care

Ronnie
xx


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Fran - it's great to hear from you and to see that Teagan's doing so well - 6 months blimey.  Do you know it was this time last year that you discovered you were a few wks pg and we were starting Barts tx.

A lot hangs on this surgery curing those heads - so I hope we are not all disappointed.  The Docs think I will be but what do they know  

Enjoy Wales - I bet your mum will be chuffed to bits to see you both.

Take care & safe journey.

Sue


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

this info has come from a friend of a friend who is txing in US and she wondered if it was of use to me - it's not but I thought of Heather and whoever

"high FSH was probably an autoimmune thing because it's not genetic"


----------



## Tcardy (Nov 4, 2005)

Hi girls

hope you all had a good weekend, i had a busy one was at my cousins saturday night in Suffolk, there was a few of us that went out for a meal for her birthday then drove home yesterday morning and went to watch West Ham play (we lost   ) but hey never mind it was a good day, but as you can imagine i am having trouble keeping my eyes open (very tired)

anyway enough about me

Laura - good luck with appointment tomorrow, what time is it?

Ron - 1st is getting closer    how are you feeling?

Fran - hope you and Teagan have a great few days in Wales

happygirlie - how are you?

Heather - just read your post and wanted to say sorry to hear about your cycle  

Ky-G - congrats on losing another 1llb    

a big hello to everyone


Tracey


----------



## Tcardy (Nov 4, 2005)

me again

i have a quick question (another one   ) i started d/r last Tuesday (CD2) i am sniffing, (AF finished Wednesday!!) but have slight bleeding again is this normal 


Tracey


----------



## hevvy (May 15, 2005)

Thanks all for your messages , and good to hear things are going well Fran - amazing those 6 months have passed so quickly.

Ronnie - enjoy doing the finisihing touches of the nursery, v exciting time for you.

Sue - thanks for advice, have pm'ed you

Tracey - yes, extra bleeding is natural and fine - i had that too - just clears it all out, ready for new lining to start.  Puzzled me too at the time.  Good luck with appts coming up.  

Kyla - great that your tx coming up soon, hope your letter gets sent off and wheels in motion for those embies to come home.

Me and dh went out for lunch yesterday, was lovely just to get out, sit out in sun and talk about other things. Plan is to do a clear up today, start on that b****dy study tomorrow (seems to have taken us forever to start decorating - have decided this week is the week), and sort out my paperwork and car for the rest of the week.  Time to get rest of life in order, while l am not doing any other work.  Can't be bothered to go back to work this week - they can wait as had told people I was away for 2 weeks, and gives me time to catch up with things anyway.  

Take care all,

Heatherxxxx


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Heather - no sorry there was no other info - as I said it's just come down the line via, via.    They've been told by their clinic they have a high FSH - and when she asked what could be done about it, they said it need to be looked into as a autoimmune thingy.

So it was passed onto me in case I have a high FSH.      Autoimmune issues could explain you not making the full 2 ww. too.

I'm glad you are sticking to your plan of taking the 2 wks off and do whatever makes you feel good - enjoy.

Sue  

PS.  I was ready with my lecture on no lifting patio tables -   not req'd


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hi all,

heather so sorry, it must be so fustrating to get so far and then for it to go wrong.  I don't really know your situation but I'm truly sorry you must be devastated.

I have my appointment tomorrow and my bloody internet has been cut off... will take them 10 days to get it sorted!!  But hoefully will be back on soon and will try to have a sneaky update from work!!

Take care everyone and I'll let you know how I get on when I can get to a comp!!

XXXXXX


----------



## sjc (Apr 27, 2006)

Hi Kyla I have pm'd you.

Sam x


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Evening girls - hope you've had good days.

Heather - been able to get this info sent to me - they are threads similar to ours but may help shed some light on the FSH and maybe help you start investigating it.

http://sharedjourney.com/yabbse/IVF_and_High_FSH_Level-6-1-2397-0.html
http://www.network54.com/Forum/209394/thread/1124199713/jen++re-+autoimmune

I was also sent this interesting site about Endos. In particular there is a para on Infertility and also a Dissertation that you can download - a bit heavy going but it gives some food for thought, some of it reads that Endos and Infertility are not that simple and easily sorted. It also mentions a connection as a autoimmune disease and a higherchance of women or a relative having immune diseases ie: MS, Lupus, Thyroid etc.

http://www.kathies-pain.com/endo.htm


----------



## noodle (Jan 21, 2005)

Evening Ladies......

How are we all doing tonight?

Heather ~ I'm so sorry to read your sad news hunni    I really do wish you all the best for the future xxx

Ky ~ I got a email back form Lorna (esperance) Today regarding the shipper's! & No need to panic they have 2 of them available, so we will be ok for our pick up. Also I finally got the cash situation sorted so I will be getting a prescription for my drugs soon hopefully, & then starting anytime between 7-10 days time    OMG i cant quite believe it!!!!!!! xxxx

A big hello & kisses to Ronnie, sue, emu, laura, maddy, fran, tracey & anyone else that I haven't mentioned xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

nicky xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Tcardy (Nov 4, 2005)

Morning girls  

how are you all?   

well a bit of a me post, sniffing going well, back up Barts next Tuesday for scan (goddd i hope i have been sniffing right, is there a wrong way   )

got my 1st acupuncture tomorrow, feeling quite nervous, but hey if it helps 

hope your all ok

love and    to all


Tracey


----------



## hevvy (May 15, 2005)

Hello everyone,

Sue - thanks for that, will definately have a good look.

Nicky - thank you, hope you ok and good luck with those frosties, exciting that it's starting again.

Laura - thank you, hope your internet gets sorted and you're not working too hard.

Tracey - There's not a wrong way of sniffing, if you hold your head back for a second after sniffing, should all go down fine.  Know what you mean though, I worried about it too at first and on this cycle, thought I might be ovulating at 1 point, as the paper said I should take .5 mls (in injections) but the nurse said .2 mls, so I did the .2 mls, but was never sure.  Was all fine though so am sure it is working for you too.  Enjoy the acupuncture, I found concentrating on my breathing while they put the needles in helped me relax and after that, it's a nice quiet chill-out time.

Hope everyone else is well and see you soon,

Heatherxxx


----------



## noodle (Jan 21, 2005)

Afternoon Girls,

How are we all doing today?

Tracey ~ I remember when I started sniffing for the 1st time & I thought exactly the same as what your thinking " Am I doing it right"    Dont worry hunni I'm sure everything will be fine! I was a nervous wreck    As long as its squirting up your nose thats fine, & I didnt always taste mine either so if thats another thing worrying you then you can stop worrying now! Hope your scan goes well hun xx

Hi girlies how are we all doing? I am just getting all the drugs ready to start my cycle as soon as af shows    I'm quite nervous now! I have been so relaxed all this time & now I'm ready to begin tx I'm a bag of nerves  
I have to try to stay focused & not stress out about things, thats what I need to tell myself every day  

Anyway I will catch up with you all later, take care all

nicky xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## HellyBelly (Oct 11, 2005)

Hi Girls

Sorry I've been quiet for a while but I've been waiting for AF to arrive after my Op - never comes when you want it to!  I'm going to get day 2 bloods done when AF arrives to check everything is back to normal before next attempt.

It's my Birthday today. Was originally going to have the day off work as DP was planning a trip somewhere but that didn't quite work out so it'll be November now - so went into work to save the holiday (I don't have many days left as I've had to use a lot of them for hosp appts and scans etc). Anyway, am feeling pretty mellow now after several glasses of wine. 

Love

Hellie
xxx


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Nicky - That's wonderful news (both on starting and the carriers  ) I emailed them but didnt hear back. Might try again now actually.

Darn, oven has beeped - thought I had more time. Back later...


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Cool beans, have eaten, petted the cats and given DH a choocie bar - me time 
How are you all? Can't believe I'm technically on my FET cycle now... 13 days to my shot and counting.

Nicky - I mailed them again today, just to make sure the second carrier is reserved for me  Cant see how many other people would be using them on that day though LOL - just paranoid, want it to be as smooth as possible.
Really looks like you and I will be pretty much spot-on timing wise with each other at this rate.

Hellie - Happy Birthday honey! Sorry you had to work but hopefully you will get to do something nice at the weekend.

Tracey - You cant sniff wrong, as Heather said, but sometimes they ask you to sniff a bit longer if you havent fully down-regged yet. Don't worry if they do - it has happened to a few people on here and didnt effect the cycle in the end. Good luck.


----------



## noodle (Jan 21, 2005)

Evening Girls,

Ky~ Have you sent your letter to bart's yet about the transfer? I have mine all typed out now ready to send tomorrow. I have put in the letter for the embryologist to send me the letter to sign for consent is that right? Or should that part have been directed to the receptionists? Oh well I'm sure I will get them whoever decides to send them  
I know we are going to be so close with our cycles, well thats if I get my drugs in time, I got a feeling that af will show before they get chance to order them for me! Have they got your drugs in yet hunni? Oh well if af comes before the drugs do then I will just have to wait till next month  
Catch up with you soon hunni xxxxxxx

Hellie ~ Happy birthday hunni, I hope you have had a good day?? & lots of nice pressies    xxxxxx

Hi to every1 else, hope you are all ok, chat soon

nicky xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

NIcky - No drugs yet but Im using the Triptorelin to start with, I think I will pick up the Rx for the oestrogen pills at that appointment.
I think the letter on it's own is all Barts need - the embryologist I spoke to just said write in, didnt mention a form in the end. As long as you and DH have both signed the letter that should be okay. I sent mine off on Monday so we will see what happens...


----------



## Tcardy (Nov 4, 2005)

Hi Girls

Hellie- belated happy birthday for yesterday   , shame you was in work, where are you going in November? hope you had a good day  

Nicky - great news you can start when af shows her face, hope drugs arrive first   

Ky-G - how are you? 

Heather - how are you hun? 

well i have my 1st acupuncture tonight and am really nervous (  of needles  )

have a good day girls and everyone i have missed


Tracey


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hi all 
hope your all well

Tracey - good luck tonight let me know how it goes.  I was hoping to get some needles in before i start but not sure if I'll have time!

Had a really good time (if you know wht i mean) at Barts yesterday they did all the tests and I start d/r on the 12th Octber!!!!

I'm very excited.

Sorry can't stop and chat as at work. Grrrr bloody internet at home!!! 

Anyway take care everyone and speak soon. XXXX


----------



## noodle (Jan 21, 2005)

Wow its been really quiet in her tonight? Where are you all?

Anyone?


----------



## Tcardy (Nov 4, 2005)

Hi girls  

Laura - glad you had a great time at Barts   , at least that part is over and onwards and upwards to the next step, the 12th will soon be here, will you be sniffing or injecting to d/r  

a big   to Nicky, Ky-G, Heather, Hellie, happygirlie, ron, Fran and anyone i have missed

well acupuncture went well, didnt even feel the needles   , i have never felt so relaxed  , got to phone after my next appointment at Barts to make another appointment

just a quick question (may be a stupid question   ) is it ok to start taking folic acid whilst d/r


love to one and all 


Tracey


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Tracey - excellent idea to start folic acid - no better time.  Surprised you weren't advised at Barts.  It usually seems the next quest after we need HIV, HEP tests and here are the what do with eggie forms etc.

You might want to consider taking it in a Pg Vit - Pregnacare, Zita Wests etc.

Laura - hurrah a starting date - 12th will soon be here - time for you to start getting ready also.

Have a   Thursday.


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Girls

Have you seen this on another thread:

http://www.care-ivf.com/study/

Ron


----------



## noodle (Jan 21, 2005)

Evening Girls,

Ronnie ~ Wow I just read through that link you posted, do you think its all above board then? I would love to not pay for the tx  

nicky xxxx


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

I know..I saw it on another thread & thought of you girls!

I don't really know what it involves & how 'revoluntionary' it is but it sounds good! The only trouble is that the clinic is in Nottingham but if it's free...

They did mention it's application via the web only.

Ronnie


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Sounds a bit too good to be true don't you think? Also, why wouldn't they take phone queries? mmm 
What gives higher rates in America at the moment? Sticky embie glue maybe?


----------



## Tcardy (Nov 4, 2005)

Hi Girls  

another question   

af started last Monday and was off by Wednesday, then started bleeding again this Monday and am still sort of bleeding (is this normal) 

have been sniffing for 11 days now 



Tracey


----------



## hevvy (May 15, 2005)

Hello everyone,

Ron - thanks for that, looks interesting.  I know someone who spent 10 years trying to conceive and went to a number of clinics and said that Care Nottingham was the best, so it may be worth a go.  

Tracey - I think call the clinic if you are really worried, best not to be worrying too much and if that eases your concerns, then the calls will be worth it. But if it is only very slight bleeding, you're probably ok - exactly what happened with me and it was all fine.  
  
Hope everyone else is OK,

Heatherxxx


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Found article in Sun today (page 27, underneath the walrus!). Will post details later!

Ron


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Here is the article:

By EMMA MORTON
September 22, 2006

WOMEN desperate for a baby have been given new hope with an IVF technique that DOUBLES their chances. 

British docs are to test the revolutionary method in a secret trial.

Sixty per cent of women in a US study got pregnant with the technique — twice the rate of normal IVF.

It could eradicate the need for repeat cycles of emotionally-draining fertility treatment.

Instead of only screening an embryo for genetic defects, the method checks eggs BEFORE they are fertilised.

Any genetic problems can stop implantation or cause miscarriage.

The test-tube technique will be tested on 50 women under 39 at the private CARE Fertility Centre in Nottingham. 

Each will be given free IVF.Baby expert Dr Simon Fishel and his team will remove eggs from the women, then extract a tiny portion from each one.

This section will be taken to the laboratory to be analysed for defects.

Meanwhile, the eggs will be injected with a single sperm to fertilise them. 

They will be left to develop for five days, then frozen and stored. Those free from defects can then be implanted into the women.

At present, wannabe mums may have to endure many cycles of IVF.

The exact science of the testing technique is being kept under wraps.

But Dr Fishel said that he was working closely with the doctors who had worked on the successful US trial, which was also secret.

Dr Fishel told The Sun last night: “I can’t disclose details, but I can say that I am very, very excited about it.

“It is a potential sea change in IVF. It seems to have a very high success rate, well over 60 per cent which is double of what we hope for with conventional IVF.”

WOMEN interested in taking part can apply at www.carefertility.com


----------



## londonlou (Mar 4, 2005)

Hiya,

Sorry not to have been around, but I guess I felt bad seeing as I'd left Barts and didn't want to putt people on a downer doing tx there. 

How are you all doing?

Hevvy - Funny you should mention Care Notts. Have just had my first appointment there and start tx in about a week!

Hope you are all well. I'll try and keep up with you all more. So excited for you girls starting tx again. Let's see if we can turn back this tide of BFNs from the summer. 

I've plumped for Care Notts under Dr George Nudukwe. His speciality is implantation failure. I can do the immune stuff with him if I need to, but there's no hard sell initially. He doesn't think I need it yet. I went to see him on Weds. We were in with him for 2 hours! That's what I call value for money. Lovely man with such a great manner. He said he doesn't want me to do the full immune testing yet unless I insist. He's proposed a short protocol of menopur ("big whammy dose" given my now higher FSH - went up to 12 this month), some other tablet, I've forgotten the name of to amplify stimms and viagra supps for blood flow. I can start on day 1 of my next cycle, so I guess that's in about a week! 

Love to all.

Lou
x


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Hi Lou

Don't feel that you can't post just because you've left Barts.  Most of us girls have gone elsewhere too! We're still here because we're friends & want to support each other.

What a coincidence that you chose Care.  The consultant sounded really positive.  Do you qualify for the free IVF trial?  Do you live far from Nottingham?

Good luck!!!

Ronnie
xx


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Morning Girls - thank goodness that rain went in time for the w/e!

Lou - Great to hear your Excellent news - I wouldn't worry that your here but txing elsewhere - after all I'm hanging around and ain't even doing anything anywhere  

I do envy you going to Care Notts - I've read about it a few times and can't get my head round the logisitics of getting there.  I think the main reason to go is they are open to considering immune stuff.  Interesting that he is prepared to let you insist.

So that's lots of girls getting lined up.

My Kinesioligst tells me that Europe has higher stats than the UK cos they put the embies in the tube so they travel down and find their own home.

Hope everyone has a good w/e with their DH's remember time out.

Sue


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hi all,

What a lovely sunny day.  I'm sitting at home knicker checking!  Awaiting my AF so I can officially be in my IVF 'month'  
I've sent off the application to CARE notts too.  Prob won't here anything but worth a go a guess.  My mother in law lives right near the place so if anyone wins a go then I'll organise you a guest bed with her!!!

Tracy - Glad the acupuncture went well.  I would like to go but a a bit scared, I'm a bit of a woose!

Does anyone get real panicky about things up there girls bits??  I used to be fine with a smear etc and didn't bother me but this year since my ep surgery I get in a right ole state and cry after everything.  I had a blub after my internal scan on Tue.  It didn't hurt but was just so invasive.  I'm now getting into a panic about the EC as Barts don't put you to sleep and I know it is 'uncomfortable' which in my experience means painful!!
I'm really worried I'm going to freak out.  Do they ever agree to put you out if you tell them how scared you are?

Thanks XX


----------



## londonlou (Mar 4, 2005)

Hiya,

Ron & Sue - thanks for the support. Just didn't want to bring the bart thread down because I've moved on from there.

Sue - I think the issue with the immune testing in the private sector is you can pay for whatever tests you want. It's my money. George advised me he doesn't think I need to do it yet, but that since I might not want to waste more time seeing as we're at 5 years and counting, that if I want to do it I can. His speciality is implantation failure, and the immune stuff falls into that area, but it's not all he does. It takes about 3 hours to drive from London. Most of the bloods and scans I'll do in London and will only have to be there for more frequent scans just before EC, so shouldn't be too much a trouble. My mum lives in Sheffield, so I'll be staying there.

Isn't your Kinesioligst describing GIFT rather than IVF? A lot of european stats are difficult to compare to the UK. They can put more embies back than the UK. Take the eastern european places where you can have 4 put back. I've heard of people having 5 put back. There are good reports of 5 embies being a good number of embies for women over 40.

Laura - try not to worry about EC. I'm about as prudish as they come and I don't remember a thing. They sedate you. They say it's like a G&T, but I can truthfully say if it was, it was a very big one. As for acupuncture, you'll hardly know they were needles at all. I have some good FF who are needle phobic. Best tip they have is to use Emla cream 45 mins before injections. It's a local anaesethetic that numbs the skin.

Great so many of us are lined up for tx at last. Seems like we've waiting a long time.

Lou
x


----------



## Tcardy (Nov 4, 2005)

Hiya Lou

where can you get Emla cream?

Tracey


----------



## londonlou (Mar 4, 2005)

I think you can just ask the chemist for it. If not defo on prescription from your gp.

Lou
x


----------



## emu (Apr 9, 2006)

Hi Guys,

Its the one email a week buddy. Hope you all doing fine. This week has been a particularly stressful week for me at work. Also I finally I'm going to get some answers (I hope) on my last TX at Bart's next week so I am looking forward to this.

I really have missed a lot.

Tracy  - I really wanted to hear from you on how you found acupuncture I had my third session today. I think they wanted to make sure that I came back and for the first they put in less needles than subsequent ones I think probably not to scare me off. I'm loving it now as it calms me down.

Lou - Always goods to read from you. I find I always wonder how people are getting on if I have not heard from them in a while so its good to know that things are progressing for you also and its TX galore.

Ron - It really would be interesting to know what they are doing differently with the new way at Care Notts. I don't qualify based on age and I am usually uncomfortable with things that look like too good to be true in any case.

Laura - If I had any inhibitions about my girl bits I guess I have now lost all of it. My prayer is that you don't feel EC.

I very lovely rest of the weekend to Sue, Kyla, Nicky, Fran, Heather and everyone else.

Love Emu


----------



## Dooleys (Feb 1, 2006)

*Hi everyone* 

Sorry to barge in!

At Bart's still waiting for surge to have FET this month. Noticed how everyones transferring elsewhere  
*Noodle* Popped in to say thanks for the message, am seriously thinking about transferring to Esperance if this treatment doesn't work, it's on our doorstep & seems to be gaining a great reputation. How do you go about transfering things from Barts? Is it easy  Sorry to be thick.
Good luck with your FET, keeping everything crossed

Talk soon
Dooleys


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Hi Dooleys

Good luck with your FET this month. Hopefully you won't have to worry about transferring the rest of your frosties to another clinic!  

It's really easy to transfer though. All you have to do is to fax Barts a letter of authority (they'll fax you a blank copy to complete) sign by both you & your DH/DP. You can either choose a courier to handle the transfer or you can transfer the frosties yourself.  Best to get hold of an embryologist in Barts who can then liaise with the other clinic/& the courier.  We had ours transferred at the beginning of the year & it went without a hitch, thank goodness!

Good luck

Ronnie
x


----------



## HellyBelly (Oct 11, 2005)

Hi Girls

Hope you all had a great weekend - wasn't the weather fantastic? We had a friend down on Friday and ended up going clubbing (haven't done that for a few years) so didn't get to bed til 4am.

DP is very happy today as he bought a drum kit. He's been looking for about 2 years, since he sold his last one, and he found this one on e-bay. It was just what he was looking for. The downside was that it was in Manchester so he went to stay with his sister last night as she's not too far from there.  It is bright red and sparkly and he can't stop grinning. Think he needed something like this to give him a boost after our disappointing year. Not sure what the neighbours will think when he plays it, although going by his past record he'll only play it at gigs.  Mind you, there are a few musicians in the road so maybe they could all get together and form a band!

Anyway, I'm seeing my GP on Fri to pick up my blood test results which I'll fax to Barts so they can work out my meds in good time. Not leaving anything to chance this time!

Hope you are all well and staying positive.

Love

Hellie
xxx


----------



## noodle (Jan 21, 2005)

Afternoon Girls,

Hope you have all been enjoying your weekends?
Well I can officially say that I'm starting my FET cycle tomorrow now, as today I just had af   But the pains are not so great   Just had to pop a couple of paracetamol plus tablets, hopefully they will kick in & start working in a mo!
So tomorrow morning I need to ring the nurse at esperance & tell her that I will need my jab sometime in the afternoon, & then thats me sorted for a couple of weeks until the scan   I cant believe I'm actually starting again!!

I will pop back later to chat properly, just in the middle of cooking dinner, so I'm back & fourth right now  

See you all later
nicky xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Tcardy (Nov 4, 2005)

girls

Nicky - great news that your starting tomorrow   , sorry to hear your in pain due to the old   hope the paracetamol kicks in soon 

Hellie - clubbing eh, hope you had a good time  

Dooleys -  

Emu - hiya, well my 1st acu was great, i only had about 8-10 needles put in (if thats the right word to use!!) but i was surprised how relaxed i was, i am back up Barts on Tuesday for baseline scan then need to arrange another acu. good luck for next week at Barts

Laura -   how are you?

a big hello to everyone i have missed, hope you have/had a good weekend at least the   has been shining 

Tracey


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hello!

Hay Tracey - I'm ok, bit ****** off this is the only time I ma looking forward to the witch arriving so i can officially be on my IVF month and she has disappeared??  I'm always on time every 25 days, occasionally a day early but never late!!!  GRRRRrrrrr!   Apart from that i'm ok, looking forward to getting going... how long have you been sniffing for? When is your scan?


Hellie - When  are you starting?  sounds like we may be cycling together?? 

Nicky - good luck with your jab!!  

XXXXXXXXX


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Nicky - You'll be a week ahead of me then  Glad AF turned up at a decent interval this time. Good luck tomorrow.

Ky xx


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Evening Girls

Nicky - Good luck for tomorrow.

Tracey - Good luck with the baseline on Tuesday. 

Laura - Let us know if you want us to do an AF dance for you!!!  

Hellie - Clubbing? You made me feel tired just reading your post!!!   Hope you get a good set of results on Friday.  

Spent the weekend glossing & painting the boxroom..I'm sooooo stiff! Can't wait to go back to work for a rest!!!!   Thankfully it's my last week..horray!!! 

Have a good evening, everyone

Ronnie
xx


----------



## Dooleys (Feb 1, 2006)

Hi everyone 

*Thanks Ronnie* I hope we don't have to worry transferring anything too.   Doesn't sound too hard to transfer, think i may be able to do that 

*Noodle* Hope you're feeling better today  . Stupid question but whats the jab for?  Having unmedicated fet so not got a clue 

*Tracey* Hello  Tried reflexology last treatment, was great, really relaxing, but not sure about acupuncture  Thinking about it makes me knees go funny 

Sending everyone   

Dooleys


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

No need for dancing!! AF has arrived!

Got my info session on the 11th October and then can start! Yippee!!

Hope everyone is well!  At least monday is now over!!

XXXXXXXX


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Dooleys - The jab is to downreg. Both Nicky and I are about to do medicated FET cycles. My shot is a week today.

Nicky - Hope it went okay today. Did you have to pay there and then or will they invoice you? Also, did you get your summary letter from your apt this weekend? Mine said about the increased cost of blast (which wasnt mentioned) but didnt say how much... Have emailed them for info so we can budget it all out accordingly. Keep me posted on any side effects! 

Laura - Yay for AF. Not long to the info session. This is your first cycle isn't it? If so - beware the weird lady from counselling, her presentation had me and DH in giggles.


----------



## londonlou (Mar 4, 2005)

Hi,

Can't believe how many of us are about to cycle together.   Makes a change after the long summer of waiting about. Even longer for you Kyla. 

Laura - I agree with Kyla. Take a hankie to stuff in your mouth for the giggles. If I had to do it again, I'd bunk off like a naughty school girl.

Lou
x


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Laura - Well done for AF arriving!!! The info session will be very generic & a bit confusing as you won't know what drugs you've been given at the time.  There will be lots & lots of form filling & you'll also need to decide on what to do with your embryos in different situations.  If you're not sure at the time, you don't have to make a decision there and then.  After the session, I would strongly recommend for you to have a 1-2-1 with the nurse just to go through your schedule & make sure everything is as it should be (I was not told I had to take baby aspirin until the nurse read my file!).  Also, after you recd your drugs from the pharmacy, check the content & make sure everything is there.  I think it was Sue who wasn't given everything!

Apart from that & the mad couseller woman, enjoy!!!!!

Ronnie


----------



## Tcardy (Nov 4, 2005)

Laura - yay for af arriving    , i agree with ron & kyla about the counselling woman   , the 11th will be here before you know it


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Lou - Tell me about it, nearly a year in fact since our last cycle of tx. About damn time I got my act together  Not long now though.
I'm glad you came back - we are no longer a true Barts thread being spread over about 5 clinics now in total but as Ron said, we stick together.
Do you qualify for the free treatment at Care Notts?


----------



## emu (Apr 9, 2006)

Hiya

I really had to laugh when i read about the counselling woman cos when I had my info session I assumed it was an exception and she was just having a bad day. It appears that this is not the case. I had a counselling session with her last week and another tomorrow. She is okay really. 

I am feeling a bit left out as not actively ready to go yet. Good luck and     to all you

Love Emu.


----------



## Dooleys (Feb 1, 2006)

Hi

Well it looks like i will be transferring everything to the Esperance. Barts have phoned to cancel my fet as they've decided they missed my ovulation, despite pee sticks, scans & blood tests! They couldn't agree before! Feel like we've just had a bfn, gutted!  
So off to my dr's tomorrow to find out about a referal.  

Durr!   I'm so dumb. Thanks Kyla   Need to rest my dizzy head  
May see you at the esperance sometime  

Dooleys


----------



## londonlou (Mar 4, 2005)

Kyla - I've applied for the trial, but doubt with my fsh they'd have me! 

Lou
x


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Dooleys - Do you live close by then? Im so sorry your cycle got cancelled. That just sucks big time.

Lou - Good luck anyway, you never know. I wonder when they annouce the 'winners'...


----------



## londonlou (Mar 4, 2005)

Dooleys - sorry I scanned the post so quickly I didn't realise you'd had your cycle cancelled. So frustrating. Hope the move goes smoothly.

Kyla - I think they're letting people know in the next few days.

Lou
x


----------



## Dooleys (Feb 1, 2006)

*Thanks Kyla & Lou*

It's strange, because we didn't have the fet but i still feel like its a bfn!
I only live 30mins away from Esperance, whereas Barts takes around 2 hrs, so it'll be much easier for us. 
Good luck with the trial Kyla.

Dooleys


----------



## noodle (Jan 21, 2005)

Hi Girls,

Sorry I didn't pop in yesterday but I was having a really bad day from when I first got into work in the morning   I was feeling so rough, I was even sick twice  
Maybe just a little bug I picked up   But also the fact that I'm having a terrible af with twice as bad pains   (went through 2 pairs of knicks in the night    ) Never mind sh*t happens  
Anyway I had my jab yesterday, so the ball is now rolloing, I have my baseline on 9th Oct....

Ky ~ No I didn't have to pay for it there & then, I got the invoice the next day   I couldn't believe it, I thought that was quick going    They must have had it all typed up ready to send! As soon as they stabbed me in the butt another lady was probably posting it  

Dooleys ~ Awww hunni im sorry to hear they cancelled on you!, How frustrating for you sweetie.. Well any info about esperance you need to know just give me a shout hun xx

Tracey ~ How did the baseline go sweetie? Hope all is well so you can move onto the next phase xx

Laura ~ Glad af showed hunni, now it really feels like you are getting somewhere, good luck with everything hun, keep us posted xx

Ronnie ~ hows you hunni? taking things easy I hope   xx

Lou ~ when you starting again hunni?

Emu ~ Things ok with you sweetie?

Sorry if I have missed anyone, You all know I'm crap at doing personals   I get all muddled up with everyone    Although I dont think I did too bad today  

Take care all
nicky xxxxxxxx


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Hi Girls

Nicky - sorry to read your feeling   - hope you feel better soon.  Wonder if the AF probs are jab related - could it cause you to have a really big clearout ??

Was the sickness caused by gone off milk - mine was cos I couldn't taste or smell it  .

BTW you done v. well with the personals - forgot me but hey  

Dooley - I can't believe I was reading your msg - how you are not   I don't know.  Hopefully you will feel The Esperance are more on your side.    You may also think that it explains why you are reading a Barts thread written by mainly non-Bartie girls  .

Do you need to wait for your GP's referral - I was able to ring the Nuffield myself.

Emu - don't worry you are not really alone - there are a few of us around that are inactive.  Maybe we need our own thread called "What the other arf of Barts are not doing"    

Laura - v. excited to read your news, next wk will soon be here.  Would be v   if you think the counselling woman is  , and you'd wonder what are we like - when it's actually a different one.  My advice is to check your drug bag.  Read your script before you hand it in to pharmacy - you prob. should have 4 different drugs in differing amounts.  I got home only to realise they had left 2 sets out - fortunately for me I knew this and I didn't panic cos I knew they were needed further in.  But I did have a prob convincing the nurse that I didn't have them.

Somebody else I recall didn't get needles or got the wrong sort.

So we have Tracy and Nicky started, Lou with a plan, Ron on countdown, Kyla, Laura, Hellie starting, anyone I missed? - WOW it's getting v. exciting.

I've got a mill things to do and not getting anywhere so I'll spk soon.

Take care

Sue


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hello

Wow thank you all for your replies.... I'm worried now as I get the giggles really easy and when I tell tim he does too... I hope they don't throw us out for laughing at her!!!

Also had my blood test today to determine if my FSH is low enough to start, only once has it been high which was staright after my ep surgery so hoping it will be fine... anyone know how long the results take to come back??  I have left them a message to call this afternoon so maybe get a mesage tomorrow!  Hopefully!?

Wow lots happening on the board today!!

Nicky - I was up all night with AF pains, I never get them that bad and I couldn't find any bloody painkillers!!  so I'm knackered too!!  Hope you are feeling better today. XX

Doley - sorry your cycle got cancelled... will they just rearrange to do it next month?  Have they worked out what they need to do differently.   Bugger.  Hope you are feeling better soon too.

Tracey - was it your scan today?  How did it go?

Much love XXXX


----------



## Tcardy (Nov 4, 2005)

Hey girls

just a quickie as off out 

had my baseline scan (was dreading the worst) but guess what? i am ready to start stimming    did 1st jab at Barts then carry on at home, am up Barts 3 times next week (mon,wed and friday) if all goes well ec will be w/c 10.10.06 

sorry its only quick

Laura - hope your ok hun and af pains have eased off  

nicky - how are you ?

a big hello to everyone xx

Tracey


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Wow! You've been busy today!!!!

Dooleys - That's a really s****y thing Barts did to you, esp when you've been preparing yourself physically & mentally to go through with FET this month.  I know it's disappointing, but maybe it's a 'sign' & hopefully next month will be an even better month!! Bart's also mucked us around (it was only a xc appt at the last minute) which was why we went to the Lister in the end.  Good luck at the Esperance.

Laura - You'll be fine!!!!! At least you'll be prepared!

Nicky - Sorry to hear you're having bad AF pains..let's hope it won't be for long.  Are you excited about starting again??

Lou - Good luck & hope you get picked - let us know!!!

Sue - You've forgotten to include your sinus op on Thurs/Friday!

Tracey - Great news!! Did the 1st jab go OK?  Are you on Menopur?

It's really great to hear that you're almost all ready to go again. I can't wait to see loads of BFPs in the coming months   

Ron
x


----------



## FEW (Apr 7, 2005)

Hi all

Just wanted for wish you all good luck    I always pop in to check on you so all my fingers and toes will be crossed on you behalfs.

we are ok Teagan has been really unwell though with a hideuos flu and double conjunctivitis as well as two more teeth coming through!!!! poor mite has not been her normal self and we have had lots of nights awake and been covered in way to much sick and snot to mention!!!!! sorry way tmi but hey nothing like sharing. she is much better today which is good so hopefully we are over the worst.

Ronnie don't you finish work this week? we'll have to get together next week   ( assuming Teagan is well wouldn't want to infect you! )

take care all and think positive thoughts

Fran


----------



## Dooleys (Feb 1, 2006)

*Evening All*

*Nicky* Hope you're feeling abit better today, n your butts not too sore 

*Sue* Trying very hard not to go too mad    Have been to GP today for referal but am going to ring Esperance direct to go & have a look around. You're right about the thread being full of ex Barts girls 

*Laurab* The only thing that went wrong was they starting testing too late  & missed my ovulation It's just the last thing in a catalogue of balls ups by them. I'm angry with them & very sad for us. But never mind next time will be great.  I hope you get your results tomorrow.

*Ron*Thanks, I'm sure its a sign. Hopefully we'll be as lucky as you  Bet it was the best move you ever made 

Hi to everyone else

Dooleys


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Tracey - plsd to hear you didn't do anything wrong with the sniffing and it worked, one box ticked on to the next now.

Ron - I didn't mention my nose job cos too much talk about me    More scared than any of the Laps or EC's together I think.

Fran - great to hear from you and that all is sort of well with Teagan, hopefully the worst is over soon.

Dooley make sure you hit something soon.  It could be a sign Ron, didn't realise it was at the time!

Sleep well.

Sue  

BTW - I think I have af pains rearing, which I so don't need in the next few days also means it's a week early again


----------



## noodle (Jan 21, 2005)

Evening Girls,

Fran ~ Hiya hun, nice to hear from you... Sorry to hear Teagan has been feeling unwell & glad she is on the mend today & feeling brighter (bless her little heart) xx

Sue ~ I'm so sorry I forgot you in my posts (slap on the wrist for noodle)  
& I thought I was doing so well    How are you hunni? Been up to much? xx

Ronnie~ I'm thinking the af pains have subsided a bit, I'm not too sure if its got anything to do with the jab I had yesterday as it was on cd2?? I am excited hunni but also very anxious about the whole embie thawing etc......I'll just have to try and stay as relaxed as possible    xx

Dooleys ~ Hiya hunni, how did the doctor's go with the referral? Have you contacted Esperance yet? xx

Tracey ~ well done hun phase 1 over with sort of, good luck with the stimms, will be thinking of you sweetie xxx

Laura ~ sorry to hear about your af pains hun, its not nice is it? Hope your pains go away soon hun, I just have a headache now    xx

Hello to everyone else, love & kisses to you all

nicky xxx


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Morning! 
Had a call from the lab at Barts yesterday to confirm everything will be ready for us to collect our embies next Friday. Can't wait to get started now!


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Noodle - LOL - hope you didn't hurt your wrist.  It's ok you can forget me and I wasn't taking it personal.

I'm sort of ok.

I've been busy getting on with my house and DIY now the builder has left.  Just waiting for the Plumber (whose on hols apparently) and the Leccy to come back cos he's not happy with the safety of the Elecs and won't sign the job off.  More money.

Kyla - that's fab news, week to go peace of mind that they are in the same county.

Both of you put the past happenings behind and start afresh this time is different.

Have a good day everyone.

Sue


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hi ladies

Grrr still waiting to hear if my FSH is ok to start IVF this month, have left them a message yesterday but they not got bak to me.

Dooley - Grrrr!!! that must be fustrating!!!!  

Tracey - oh how exciting stimming now!! nearly there!! Did DP come to your scan...I'm not sure if I should get tim to come as he hasn't got much leave from work and I don't want him to waste it.

Nicky - yeah all ok with the naughty Af pains here now... hope your headache has gone.

Love to all. XXX


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Sue - Good luck with the op tomorrow/Friday. Will be thinking of you.  

Dooley - It was the best decision we've ever made on the IF front. BTW I forgot to mention that I missed OV on the previous month of my FET too (it was my fault cos I couldn't suss out how the OPKs work!!!).  Hope it's a very good sign for you!

Kyla - Bet you can't wait! Will you be picking your snow babies up or will Nicky be accompanying you?  Which embryologist in Bart's did you deal with?

Nicky - How are you feeling today?

Laura - Keep chasing Barts - I've always managed to get through 1st thing in the morning (how bizarre!!!)

Tracey - How are you doing on the stimms?

Fran - Yes, it's my last week..only 2 more days to go..yippee!!! Poor little Teagan..I hope she's on the mend. Would love to meet up next week if Teagan is well enough..let me know when you're free & I'll fit in with the both of you.

Have a good evening, everyone

Ron
xx


----------



## Dooleys (Feb 1, 2006)

*Ron*   You are now officially my guru  I hope my signs work as well as yours, keep everything crossed for us.

*Kyla* how long has it taken to arrange transfer of your snowbabies?  Are you collecting yourself or by courier? Not sure how it all works, bet you're excited 

*Noodle* Dr agreed to do referal no problems  Warned us Esperance would be expensive, but if its as nice & stress free as you say, it'll be worth it  Hope you're feeling better.

*Sue* DIY!  Workmen  Now thats stressful  Hope it all goes ok.

Hi to everyone else

Dooleys


----------



## noodle (Jan 21, 2005)

Evening Girls,

Just to let you all know I have been feeling much better today, not quite 100% but getting there!!

Ky~ I cant believe you have had your phone call already, I am still waiting for mine! I spoke to shaun last week & he said he would pass the details on to another girl that would be dealing with it & that she would call me Mon/tues this week & still nothing    I think I may give them a call tomorrow sometime, hope your ok sweetie xx

Dooleys ~ How you doing chick? The Esperance is a little more expensive, but not that much, especially if you include all the travelling fees you would have to pay to go to London all the time! Hope you get it sorted soon hun xx

Ronnie ~ hows things with you hunni? Not long to go now    xx

Sue~ How you hun? Sounds like your having loads of stuff done in your house? How stressful for you & costly by the sounds of it?? xx

Hello to everyone else xxx

nicky xxxxxx


----------



## Tcardy (Nov 4, 2005)

Hi Girls  

stimming going ok, was really worried about doing jab last night   but did it in the end

Nicky - glad to hear your feeling better  

Ron - 1 more day to go, are you excited  

Dooleys -   how are you?

Laura - hey hun, are you going to call Barts again? keep on at them

Sue - workman and diy, you sound busy  

Kyla - thats great news hun   

Fran -  

a big   to all that i have missed

Tracey


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Grrrrr!! I can't believe they still haven't called!!  And I have left them 2 more messages??  I'll double check the number when I get home.  

How long to blood tests usually take to come back?

Hope you ladies all ok. XXX


----------



## Tcardy (Nov 4, 2005)

Hey Laura 

sorry to hear Barts still havent called you    its so annoying, i know exactly how you feel, how would they like it if they were in our shoes eh!!!!! 

apart from that i hope your ok 


Tracey


----------



## Dooleys (Feb 1, 2006)

*Hi Laura*   Don't get me started! Grrrr! Had mine done Monday, they get results back same day. You do have to chase them, they are bad at returning calls as you're finding.  Sorry hon
I agree with Tracey, how would they feel if it was them.

Hope you're ok tho. 
Keep bugging them.

Dooleys


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Had another call today - Barts never got my letter. So I had to fax them one from work. Still okay to collect next Friday though.
Got my bill through for my meds today - shot is on Monday so they are keen! 
Yep, getting pretty excited actually but will feel much better once my embies are home.


----------



## Dooleys (Feb 1, 2006)

*Kyla* Only a week til you snowbabies are home  How exciting   Keeping everything crossed for you

Dooleys


----------



## noodle (Jan 21, 2005)

Evening Girls,

Hope you are all well today? I'm feeling a bit better today, although I keep getting sickie feelings   not sure if its got anything to do with the jab I had on Monday as i'm getting hot sweats & few slight headaches too    Oh well never mind I guess its all part of the package  

Ky ~ yeah hun I spoke to a woman from bart's today & she said she had all my notes in front of her but she couldn't seem to find the letter I had sent    How weird that they haven't recieved both of ours    So I have to do a fax now & hopefully fax it through sometime tomorrow.... She said that it was still ok for collection day though, (thank god) xx

    To everyone else, will catch up another time

loadsa love nicky xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## londonlou (Mar 4, 2005)

Hi everyone,

Sounds like Barts admin have been up to their usual. Who do they get to work there one wonders. Hope you've all managed to hassle enough to kick them into action. Shouldn't have to. IF stressful enough.

I had my own little nhs mix up. The bloods lab at the homerton can't find a record of the request for certain of my tests in august. Thankfully managed to get another gp to rerequest today and mark it urgent. Care Notts won't give me the protocol without it. Hope the result comes through in time for my day 1 prescription needs.

Lou
x


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Lou - Do you remember Juella? (Brit Babes?) She got into the Notts Care programme! She has to pass the screening section first though. You guys are cycling there at the same time 

Nicky - Ugh, they are a nightmare aren't they. Be glad once next Friday is over and Im just down to dealing with one clinic. Got to say how impressed I am that the Esp reply by email too - so much easier. Hope you feel better soon (being selfish here of couse - hoping I wont feel icky too) 

Dooleys - Thanks hon. Here's hoping!


----------



## emu (Apr 9, 2006)

Hiya,

I should probably me making some progress now and I need to call Barts to arrange for IVF in Nov/Dec cycle.

My sister had a baby in July and my cousin who is more like a brother to me cos we grew up together is having one in October. It really would have been a perfect year for me and my Mum if mine had also happened in December but sadly the miscarriage. God has a purpose for everything and my time will come.

Anyways both are in the states and I am going in early November to spend sometime with both of them. I should be well in the baby mood when I get back. I really do need a break as I have been really down and moody even at work and it aint doing me any good.

Kyla - I wont be able to contain myself with the amazement at carrying my embies the thought is giving me goose pimples.       on you and DH as you embark on the journey. 

Nicky - Hope you feel better soon. I do find myself smiling at the thought of may be she gets lucky and gets to tell us just as I was about to do FET..........

Ron - One more day to do and you can start to put up your feet.

Fran - Teagan looks like she is saying what do you mean mum I feel so strong than I am beating this flu and it should run away soon. 

Lou - Re the nhs it really is a culture thing and its ingrained in the set up. You dont get a joined up service. I guess we all have to learn to keep on top of it by ourselves. I do hope you get it in time.

Dooleys - I did not get a chance to welcome you properly     I really dont think the unmedicated FET is for me with all this checking and missing ovulation thing. You really took it well and I hope that out of this your miracle present itselfs. Like Ron said it could be a sign.

Sue - I hope your pain subsides soon.

Tracey - First to go.    all the way.    also.

Laura - I will soon be joining the calling queue and hope you get through soon.

I do hope I have not missed anyone and its official this sight should be sprinkled with a lot of positives.

Love Emu.


----------



## Tcardy (Nov 4, 2005)

Hiya girls 

hope your all ok, its friday    

i have 3 scans next week, will i need all three? has anyone been to 1st or 2nd had had lots of follies and not needed 3rd or do they see you for all 3   

i just hope injections are doing the trick   

Emu - sending you  , not long till you will be off to the states 

Tracey


----------



## londonlou (Mar 4, 2005)

Kyla - wowee! Go Juella go! That's fantastic news. 

I can imagine your raring to go aswell. 

Lou
x


----------



## HellyBelly (Oct 11, 2005)

Hi Girls

Got my day 2 blood results back today - LH 3.9, FSH 7.6, E2 100. Pleased with those so will fax them to Barts next week so they have them on file (hopefully) in good time for when I phone on day 1 of next cycle to get my schedule and the drugs prescription - should be in a couple of weeks time if AF behaves.  Will phone Barts at the end of next week to check they got the fax as I'm not taking anything for granted!

Ronnie - enjoy your last day at work. Hope you get a chance to put your feet up for the next few weeks.

Tracey - on my first cycle I only had one scan (on the Weds after the baseline one) and I had loads of follies by then so EC was on the Friday!  Last time I had 2 scans (Weds and Fri, plus a blood test on the Mon) but I should have 3 on this next cycle like you (Mon, Weds and Fri) - as long as I don't overstimulate again.  So you may not need them all - it just depends how your stimulation goes. Hope it's all going well.


Kyla & Nicky - good luck with the courier transfer next week. Very exciting that things are progressing quickly for you both at the new clinic.

Hope everyone else if doing well and hope you all have a great weekend. It's DP's Birthday on Sunday so we have a night out tonight at a beer festival with friends who are staying over. Then, weather permitting, it's the VW run from London to Brighton on Saturday where we can drool over campervans. And on Sunday night we're going to see 'Sparks' (70's band who are still going apparently!)  Feel tired already!

Love

Hellie
xxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Sorry I'm gonna give you all depression, finally through to the hospital and my FSH is now 10.  I'm devastated, they are calling me back to let me know if they are going to go ahead this month.  So I have hardly any eggs and now have porr quality eggs??!! I'm so upset and devasated.  Crap eggs means no babies so I don't know why I'm bothering.

Sorry thats a crap post but I'm so upset.

Hope things all ok with you ladies.


----------



## Tcardy (Nov 4, 2005)

Laura sending you   , never give up hunni   


Tracey


----------



## londonlou (Mar 4, 2005)

Hi Laura - sorry you have had bad news. Hope it doesn't mean your cycle is cancelled. My FSH is now 12.1 and I'm accepted for tx. I know another FF had a higher fsh than mine at Barts and was allowed to proceed. Hugs.

Lou
x


----------



## hevvy (May 15, 2005)

Hello everyone,

Hope you're all OK, it's just a quickie as got stinking cold, but am keeping up with all your news.

Laura - please don't stress too much about your fsh. There are lots of people that have got pregnant with fsh of 10. I had 17.8 and they still let me go through tx, and had 3 eggs ok for fertilisation (of course we didn't get to that point) so there is still a good chance that you will get good eggs. 10 is higher than they like but it is not too high - i know someone who had fsh that went up and down, at 1 point it was up in the 90's! She then went on to ovulate and got pg naturally when she was told by the hosp she was going through menopause. i've also read a research report, here's the link - http://cat.inist.fr/?aModele=afficheN&cpsidt=17448288 - and it suggests that it is better to treat sooner rather than later instead of waiting for fsh to lower. It's a small test group they used, but it shows there is hope and it does make common sense too. So I hope they do continue with tx for you and think you've still got a good chance.

Sending you lots of  - and to everyone else too,

See you soon,

Heatherxxx


----------



## Dooleys (Feb 1, 2006)

*Laura*

Don't give up hope honey. 
Sending you loads of   

Dooleys


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Laura - When I started my tx, my fsh was 11.2 & they weren't really that worried & nothing was said. They collected 13 eggs, 10 were good enough & 7 were fertilised. 2 were grade A's & 2 A-'s.  I'm currently pg with this batch of embies.  

Don't worry..you'll have higher dosage of stimms (I was on 4 vials of Menopur) but I'm sure they'll be monitoring you closely.

Hellie - Great news about your bloods.  Hope you'll be able to start soon.  Thanks for the tip about the VW rally..will stay away from town this weekend!  

Finished work today..it was really weird leaving albeit temporarily.  We were very lucky & received lots of lovely gifts & vouchers. 

Hope everyone is OK.  Will post more over the weekend.

Ronnie
xx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Thanks ladies, you have made me feel a bit better.  After all my constant let downs I really thought things were going to be ok for me for a while, but once again disappointment.  Maybe this means I'm due some good luck (I keep saying that!!).
I know its not the end of the world but its not great and my last fsh was 5.9 and I really expected it o be fine.  I had a cyst on my ovary does this effect the hormones?? I'm grasping at strws I know!!
Anyway few glasses of wine and I'm feeling a bit better... hic!

I'll catch up with you all tomorrow... thanks for your reassuring words. XXX


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Laura - Your FSH will fluctuate from cycle to cycle. Mine have been 4 (April 05) 7.5 (July 05) then 6.5 (Oct 05).  The cyst might well have effected your levels. I'm sure, like Ron said, they will just up your dose. 

Ron - Yay, officially on maternity leave  32 days and counting right? eeek!


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Good Morning Girls

Kyla - Yep..time to put my feet up albeit temporarily!!! Exactly a month to go (and hopefully for you for ET too!!!).  Only 1 day to go till you start..bet you can't wait!!!

What is everyone doing today?

Ron
xx


----------



## londonlou (Mar 4, 2005)

Ron - Bet you can't wait for your leave to start!

Kyla - woo-hoo for tomorrow. 

Laura - every set back is another goalpost moved. Always hits hard. But then on FF we can always find support to help get us through it.

Helli - fab news on your bloods. That's a great FSH you got there.

Tracey - Try not to worry. More scans the better.

Emu - Hope you do get your dream this coming 12 months.

Sue - hope the work gets sorted at yours. I know what it's like with the new regs. Safer yes, but trickier also.

Nicky - glad you got admin sorted. Now you can just get tx underway.

Well, my calling round hospitals worked. I've got the bloods lab at royal london looking out for my sample and promised to fast track it. Had had a panic when I found out that the bloods aren't processed at the Homerton where I had the blood drawn. Typical and no it wouldn't be 24 hour turn around as someone had told me the day before. But hope it will come through in time for Care to do my protocol before I finish the pill. Then I got my pill prescription sent over to Ali's chemist in Shadwell and picked it up yesterday. They are so fab. Anyone got experience of Microgynon 30? Google brings up the usual got fat and cried a lot scenarios. I have stretch marks from the last time I went on the pill 15 years ago. I looked like I'd got false (.)(.)s within 2 weeks. Joy. Still shouldn't complain.

Love to all,

Lou
x


----------



## emu (Apr 9, 2006)

Hiya,

Laura - I would not worry too much if I were you as fsh does fluctuate although I know one would rather it was on the low side. Afterall it is only one measure and there are several. That is one thing that I have going for me as mine has generally fluctuated between 2.9 and 4.1 except for ones when it measured 7.9. So you can see that it does play up sometime. Just make sure that you are avoiding stressful situations going into IVF and try and stay as healthy as you can.

Lou- I used Barts for my last meds but I am thinking that I might have try Ali next time. How much did they cost and which HMG (stim meds) are you using.

Quiet night huum.....

Love Emu


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Lou - I was on Mircrogynon for 8 years before we started TTC and the only side-effect I remember was better skin and a lower sex drive  At least, those were the opposite changes when I came off it!


----------



## londonlou (Mar 4, 2005)

Emu - I don't know how much my main meds will be. I'll be on Menopur. The pill only cost me £3.

Kyla - Your post made me laugh. 

Lou
x


----------



## Dooleys (Feb 1, 2006)

*Hi Ron*

Hows the maternity leave going  All those lovely pressies  Bet you're so excited.

Take care

Dooleys


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Hi Dooleys

It's really weird!!!! I'm kidding myself that I'm on a fortnight's holiday at the moment!  

I had a really good send off on Friday..was really lucky & received loads of good wishes & gifts for Bumpy & me! Watching Jeremy Kyle at the moment !

How are you feeling? Have you managed to get hold of the Esperance yet? 

Kyla - Today's the day..wey hey!!! You go girl!

Have a good day everyone

Ron
x


----------



## Dooleys (Feb 1, 2006)

*Hi Ron*

Rather think 2 weeks holiday then another 2ww eh! 
Have been for a look around the Esperance, so friendly, much more relaxing  . So definately transferring there. Just got to wait for Barts to send us forms to sign, transfer everything, pay their bills & then never have to deal with them again   Can't wait. 
Got a consultants appointment middle of October. The only thing is they only do medicated FET, but like you said, maybe it's all a big sign & meant to be. So we're going with the flow 
You relax & enjoy the peace while you can 

Take Care

Dooleys


----------



## Dooleys (Feb 1, 2006)

*Kyla*

Good Luck as todays the day 
Hope all is ok.

Dooleys


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Dooleys

Completely agreed!!!  

That's how we felt about the Lister too..we used to dread going to Barts cos we'd be wondering what could go wrong on the day - I think there was only on 1 occasion that things went smoothly during the whole time we had tx there!s

I wonder why they don't do natural FETs there? Unless it's cos they won the NHS contract with Brighton & surrounding areas & .'. it's better managed? 

Only a fortnight till your appt..wishing you the very best of luck.  It would be great to see a few BFPs!!

Take care

Ron
xx


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Had my shot today (a bum one for the first time)  Here is my proper offical schedule...  

2nd Oct - Downreg shot 
6th Oct - Move embies to new clinic
17th Oct - Scan (9am), if okay start E2 pills (x3)
27th Oct - Scan (9am), if lining okay start Prog supps (x2)
30th Oct - Embies thawed & put in Blast culture
2nd Nov - Blasts put back
12th Nov - Test day (16dpo)


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hi all,

Well Barts called and left a message as I wa in a meeting and then I called and left a message and so still not sure whats happening!!!  But think can go ahead as the nurse said the message the dr is writing my prescription, but to call next month for a info session day  I have already booked in for my info session day so not really sure what am meant to be doing?!  I think I'll just go next week and hope for the best!!

Tracey - hows the injections??

Ron - Oh i so wish i was on maternity leave!!!  One day hopefully!!  Any plans for the next month or just resting and reading books and watching dvd's on the sofa?? Oh you lucky thing!!

Kyla - I want a ticker bar too!!!!  But can only fnd them on pregnancy/ weight loss not one for fertility treatment like your one??  Where did you get it??

I'm working from home tomorrow!! He he!!  (so I'll be feet up watching jeremy kyle with you Ron!!)

Hope alls well. XXX


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Laura  - Click on my ticker and then follow the Event one, making sure you put in the fertility date you are counting down to


----------



## noodle (Jan 21, 2005)

Afternoon Girls,

Sorry I haven't been on all weekend, but I had my friend visiting, so been a bit pre occupied    We all went out on Saturday night to a pub then clubbing & I was the only one that was stone sober    makes a change really, although I did come in handy as I was the driver for the night    It felt really strange though not having a booze up  

Ky ~ glad the jab went ok, roll on friday now for when we collect our treasure  

Ronnie ~ hows things with you hunni? Your getting closer & closer now  

Dooleys ~ How you doing chick? Any more news??

A big hello & Hugz to everyone else xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

nicky xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## londonlou (Mar 4, 2005)

Wow! it's all go on here!

Laura - go to the info session. You're booked in. 

Kyla - great to see your schedule. Fab fab fab.

Ron - hope to be joining you soon on the sofa.

Nick - I seem to have gone the other way. I had vodka martinis on the weekend. Yum.

Dooleys  - move sounds the best thing to me. Good luck.

Hello everyone. No news here. 

Lou
x


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Kyla - Thanks!!! If barts try to cancel my treatment I'll tell them they can't .... I have an official ticker bar now!!  My IVF cycle is official!!!


----------



## londonlou (Mar 4, 2005)

Laura - that's the spirit!


----------



## Tcardy (Nov 4, 2005)

Hey girls  

Just as quickie a cooking dinner, been to Barts today for my second scan and was told i have lots of follies BUT they are small (as this is only my 1st scan since stimming, is this ok??) had a blood test then back up there Wednesday for some more of the same 

Laura - like Lou said if your booked on an info session you shoud go and dont let them cancel    when are you due to go?, as for the injections they are not too bad 

Ron - hope your enjoying , make the most of it   

Nicky - How are you?

Kyla - horray   

a big hello to all that i have missed

Tracey


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Tracey - That's a good thing. You want them to grow well so they are mature. How many is lots?


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Oh tracey that sounds really promising!!!  yay!!


----------



## londonlou (Mar 4, 2005)

Tracey - yes, how many? Don't keep us in suspense.


----------



## Tcardy (Nov 4, 2005)

Evening girls  

they didnt tell me how many!! just said lots (i suppose i should have asked   ) will make sure i do on Wednesday

tracey


----------



## nanoc (May 29, 2005)

Tracey - that's fine.  I had to stay on stimms a little longer than expected (4-5 days more) because the follies were a bit small.  They raised my dosage for a few days to get things moving. Good luck!!

Hi to everyone else - glad to see all this progress!  Best of luck!!!  I'll have to get my old cheerleading squad together for you soon.       I *am* keeping up with you, just laying low.  

Take care,
Nancy


----------



## emu (Apr 9, 2006)

Hiya,

Just a short one.

Tracey - If they say lots then it means there are lots with potential to grow and like nancy says it might just mean that you get to stim for a bit longer.   .

Kyla- with FET I would think that you do not need to stim I'm I right. Good to have received your schedule it means you can start to get organised.

Hope everyone else is doing fine.

Love Emu


----------



## Dooleys (Feb 1, 2006)

*Ron*

You've led the way in BFP.   Already told you you're the new guru. Reading your posts as much as Zita Wests books  Hoping your good luck & positivity rubs off on everyone else.
We'll soon be celebrating loads more on here.

Sending everyone    

Dooleys


----------



## Tcardy (Nov 4, 2005)

Morning girls

thanks for all your messages    i may need a follie dance to help those follies along a bit   , nurse hopes that ec will be at the end of next week 

love to all

Tracey


----------



## Tcardy (Nov 4, 2005)

Me again 

forgot to mention has anyone suffered bad from spots while stimming/downregging? i am on synarel and puregon, i cant seem to get rid of them, they are so red and sore and make me feel really down   


Tracey


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hello!

Tracey - great news about your EC, you must be getting excited?  Or nervous??    As for the spots I guess with al them hormones going in you must revert a bit back to your teenage years!!  Soon be over my lovely. XX

Hope everyone else is well too!
XX


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Hi Girls

Wow - lots of exciting news to catch up on and plans being made - HURRAH.

nose op all sorted and now at home resting - feels like I'm bunged up with a big bad cold and lots of gunk.  Also in hiding cos I have to wear this nose bag under my nose and tied round my head to catch all the gunk - yuk.    If IF didn't bring DH and I tog. sorting out my dressings etc. certainly has.

My DH thought it   that this time I was praying AF wouldn't arrive cos I didn't want to handle 2 pains and probs tog. which of course it obliged and has, cos usually for a LAP I'm hoping AF arrives cos it's the best time to see Endos and yep it never turns up then.

What I saw of the Esperance it seems a nice, friendly, relaxed place.  A few quibbles with lack of communication but hey different Dept.

Sue


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Sue- Glad the op went well. Im sure you are in pain but Im awful and couldnt help but smile at the idea of a nose-bag 

Tracey - Yep, no stimming. Embies are already made  Spots? Ugh! First cycle was right before my sisters wedding and I had 5 beauties on my cheek which no amount of make-up could hide in the photos so most of the ones I kept were taken from a distance. Clearasil helped but not much.


----------



## nanoc (May 29, 2005)

OK - here's my big catch-up post....

Hi Sue!  Glad the op went well.  I didn't want to say it beforehand, but some people really do suffer after sinus surgery.  So glad you're doing well.  Sorry to hear about the added AF pains.  I had that prob when recovering right after having my wisdom teeth out and had to ask my dad to get me a hot water bottle. So embarrassing - I'm sure he's never even uttered the word "menstrual" in his whole life!  Hope you have a speedy recovery and NO MORE HEADACHES!

Tracey - EC next week - woohoo!!  Guess that means ET on the 16th?  Hang in there with the spots.  I didn't get them stimming, but I certainly have them now that I'm pregnant.  I've been using natural antiseptic cream with 10% tea tree oil and it works pretty well as a replacement for my acne gel (which I can't use during pregnancy).  Anyway, don't get down about spots - you need to stay positive in the ramp up to EC/ET!  

Kyla, you Blast Queen - counting the days!!!  I know you're so excited.     for you.  You so deserve it after this tough year!  

Lou - Hi there - good to see you back & great news about CARE.  Sounds like you've made the right decision, after all.  Good luck with it.

Ron - congrats on the official start of maternity leave.  Very nice to finally just concentrate on one major thing, I'm sure.  I'm just starting to get things sorted for ML in Jan.  I'm jealous of all your pressies.  I work with a bunch of men, and I'm pretty sure I'll get a voucher for Mothercare at best!    BTW, did you realise that the Mothercare in Churchill Square has moved and is now smaller & carries less stock?  I'm so annoyed.  It seems like there's nowhere in Brighton to shop for maternity or baby stuff now.  Any suggestions would be appreciated!  

Where's Maddy??

Take care!
Nancy


----------



## FEW (Apr 7, 2005)

nancy 

maternity stuff two great shops in hove one on portland road near baby bee and one on the seafront road just before king alfred both really good. If you don't know baby bee carries loads of baby stuff and has a good selection of prams to test drive. you can also go to the shop on lewes road for baby gear and prams also reusable nappies etc think it's called great expectations. check out the abc mag online for more suppliers.

also best for maternity wear is h&m in crawley there is also a pumkin patch there that has maternity wear. also to add to that debenams in brighton now has a maternity section in the womens wear and final two try peacocks they have a new range and the asda shop has a new range too!!!!  that should keep you busy    

oh and if thats not enough blooming marvelous online or jo jo mamon bebe now that should really keep you going   

Ronnie if you up for it would love to get together this week just say when oh and Teagan is not ill anymore all bugs gone  

Nancy didn't realise you were in brighton your more than welcome to join us too

ta ta

Fran


----------



## nanoc (May 29, 2005)

Fran - thanks very much!  I've already spent a fortune at Yummy Mummy (Portland Rd), but I need a few staple items somewhere cheaper.  The shop on Hove seafront is closing down, btw. The baby stuff at Baby Bee is great, but they only had 2 twin strollers & I need something a bit smaller.  Will have to heave my big ol' self up John Lewis, I fear. 

Would love to get together with you & Ronnie - thanks!  Could use more advice!!  I'll PM you offline. 

The new photo of Teagan is adorable!

Nancy


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Hi Fran - I cant believe Teagan is nearly 7 months already! She is such a cutie, you must be so proud.

Nancy - So only a week until your BIG scan right? Im thinking one of each. What are your thoughts?


----------



## nanoc (May 29, 2005)

Kyla - Yep, we hope to find out the sexes next week! I HOPE it's one of each, but I only have a gut feeling (no pun intended) about one of them so far - I think one is a boy. But, of course, the odds are in my favour on that!  I've only felt one of them moving around (concerning, except I'm big enough to be growing 2), and I feel like that's the boy.  No idea why...


----------



## noodle (Jan 21, 2005)

Evening Girls,

& how are we all today? All looking forward to the weekend I guess  

Ronnie ~ Hows things with you hunni? You are officially on maternity leave now I hear? I really cant believe its got to that point already   this year has passed by so quickly, well enjoy hun xx

Ky ~ how you feeling hun? Any symptoms yet? 1 day left then we are off to London to collect our frosties, I will see you down the Esperance bright and early friday morning  

Fran ~ Hows you hunni? Teagan is such a sweetie, you must be so proud & happy with her xx

Dooleys ~ how you doing chick? Got things in motion yet? xx

Tracey ~ hows it all going with the tx hun? Hope its all going ok xx

Nancy ~ woo hoo you get to find out the sex's of the bubba's then soon, I bet you cant wait... xx

Sue ~ hey hunni, glad the op went well & hope the recovery is going ok. Any sign of af yet? xx

Hello to everyone else, hope you are all well

lots of love
nicky xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Fran - Teagan is getting more gorgeous by the minute - I can't wait for another cuddle!!! Glad to hear she's fully recovered.  

The nursery furniture is finnally arriving tomorrow, so how about Friday?  

Nancy, are you able to join us?

I managed to get quite a few staple items either on ebay or in the Next sale.  Other than that I bought up size 16s & 18s to keep me going!

Nicky - How's the tx going?  Any more fx? Is it this week that you & Kyla are collecting your frosties?  I can't believe that I've actually made it to mat leave either!! 

Kyla - How are you feeling?  Any fx?

Sue - Hope you're keeping well & recovering.  Look after yourself  

Tracey - Hope your appt went well today (it is today, isn't it??) & your follies are growing nice & fat!!

Hi to everyone else

Ron
x


----------



## FEW (Apr 7, 2005)

hiya

thanks for the lovely comments on how gorgeous Teagan is I have to say I agree but then I am biased she is the apple of my eye and I love her more everyday. ( except when she sneezes and snots all over me but that passes quickly!!! )

Kyla, Niki wow excited for you on friday I hope all goes well I am sure it will but I will keep my fingers crossed  

Ronnie Friday sounds good will have to be afternoon though as swimming in the morning

Nancy would be great to meet you too  

Sue hope the nose is recovering strange though I had a dream about you last night I think it was your description of the nose bag but dreamt you were a horse with one of those feeding bags attached to your face     really sorry it's no reflection on the way you look but it did for some reason make me chuckle. I shouldn't laugh though I had the same op when I was 16 and it did work but they just packed my nose after so I looked like a dodgy rugby player after a nasty match  

Right hi to every one else

gotta dash ironing to do  

Fran


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Fran - Friday pm is good. Let me know what time is best for you.  Unfortunately Nancy can't make it as she has to drive to Warwick for work. 

See you both then

Ron
x


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Evening ladies, Im late home tonight as I've just been and had my hair done. Thought I would get a cut and colour in now so that I won't need one for a while. I also had my highlights taken back to much nearer my natural colour so that if (maybe WHEN) we get PG I can let it all grow out.

Nicky - See you Friday!!!! Eeek 

Ron - No fx today or yesterday, other than a mild headache but I get those all the time. I think I might be okay.


----------



## Tcardy (Nov 4, 2005)

Help! help!

Went to Barts today for scan who said i have lots of follies ranging from size 10 to 15 they said they might call me to reduce jab.

anyway by 5.30 they hadnt called (and this is the time i usually inject) anyway left it till 5.40 then injected, then bu***ger me they called at 6.00pm and left a message to say not to inject tonight or tomorrow, tried calling back back just got answer phone, i am now panicking that i have mucked everything up   



an upset and panicked Tracey


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Tracey!!!! Dont panic!!  They will prob just get you to not jab tomorrow and maybe have you in for another scan or something!!  It'll work out fine.  Its good I think you have responded so well to the drugs, they should ahve bloody called you earlier!!

They called me and all still ok for me to start this month...  

Hope all is ok with everyone! XXX


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Im with Laura, one extra jab won't ruin anything. Just dont jab tomorrow morning and give them a call. I did the same thing my first cycle and it was fine.


----------



## Tcardy (Nov 4, 2005)

Thanks kyla & Laura (feel abit better now  )

Laura - great news hun that you can start this month   

a big hello to everyone 

Tracey


----------



## Tcardy (Nov 4, 2005)

Hi Girls  

i spoke to Bart's (eventually) and was told i should have waited and should never inject until i have heard from them (but they didn't actually tell me that!!) still have to go tomorrow for scan and blood test, they didn't actually say i could have mucked everything up just that i should have waited, cant stop    feel very down and can't help but worry . dh says try not to worry what is done is done 

send me     everyone please 

sorry its a bit of a down post 

Tracey


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Tracey - If Barts had got their a**ses in gear they wouldn't have had to force you to make a decision to jab..it's not your fault..you did what you thought was best at the time.  See how the scan goes tomorrow..they can always coast you for the next couple of days, it's not a problem.  Don't worry..just try & stay positive.

Laura - Fantastic news! When will you start?

Kyla - Bet you look great!! Good idea about getting back to near your natural colour..wish I'd thought about that as it was costing me a fortune initially to upkeep my highlights.  In the end I just went back to near my natural colour & that was 3 months ago!

Have a good one everyone

Ron
x


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Hi Girls - thanks for your well wishes and I'm glad you can   at my situ.  And as for Fran well I'm chuffed to read that you dreamt about me but the horsey bit   You made my DH crack up too - so thanks.

My nose was packed to begin with but now I have to do nasal/sinus washouts it's been changed to bags - to catch everything and avoid looking scary and embarrassing - cos of the gunk - where does it come from??

Fran - if I remember from pics - I think Teagan looks so much like you - esp. the eyes!

Tracey - sorry to read of your dilemma - don't worry I'm sure it will be ok.  It's not your fault - they should have phoned or at least checked the time you jabbed to make a note to phone by then.  What if you hadn't jabbed and they never phoned cos there was no need  - it may just mean you have taken 2 big doses in one go whereas sometimes they reduce the dose for a couple of days - tomorrow will soon be here and you will know.  It's not your fault (that's shrink advice).

Kyla & Nicky - fingers crossed for safe journey and smooth handover tomorrow.

Another me - girls don't hang around waiting for me as a cycle buddy   - it has been decided by just about everyone that I won't be txing this year.  I'm okay with it so no  

Back to the sofa now before the next washout - I am sure come around as quick as baby's feeds.

Sue x


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Sue - Pleased to see you're up & about albeit still attached to your nosebag!!!  

Bearing in mind that we're already in October, it's only another 3 months before the start of 2007, so next year will come round before you'll know it.  At least you know by then you'll have recovered from your op & will be phsyically & mentally ready to go again.  Also, when Kyla, Nicky & Dooleys achieve their dreams at the Esperance, you will have the option of going either there or the Nuffield.  

Take care of yourself & concentrate on getting well.

Ron
x


----------



## londonlou (Mar 4, 2005)

Tracey - Please don't be blaming yourself. They should ahve called you before your injection time. Bloody cheek  if you ask me. Can't these people get anything right? And how about never missing an opportunity to give you a little lecture? Grrrr. Try not to worry honey. 

Sue - I hope these 3 months fly by with Christmas in between. Roll on 2007 I say. Hugs.

I got AF today. Horray! So offically started the pill for 21 days. 

Lou
x


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Ron - you saw through my plan of letting K, N & D testdrive the Esperance for me - so it can all run smoothly on my arrival.    Thanks for blowing my cover.

But you are right they are some of the reasons for the delay - others being I may need more nose work depending on fllw up results and should keep my options open on that and DH is going to be to and fro Canada a bit.

I have a man in the house today to hopefully fix my boiler, which has been out of action since June - cos of cockups and not our prob.   They are only here today cos DH rung yesterday and they eventually phoned the part filed under the wrong name!!!!!

Lou - that's great news - bring it on.    The 3 months will fly by - I have stacks of jobs getting the house straighter to keep me busy and my friend is even suggesting I start volunteer work.!


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hi all,

Tracey - is scan again tomorrow? Good luck

Ron - I am off for my info session on wed and then think i start on the sat but guess they will tell me details wed.... feeling very nervous.  They have called me 3 times in the last 2 days to tell me to come in on Wed!!  One minute I don't get any answers and then I get loads all the same!!

Hope everyone is well... I'm just off to brick lane for a curry... healthy eating starting next week!

XXXX


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Laura - Ooo..not long now..remember to check your drugs (waiting time at pharmacy is usually 45 mins on a good day) & speak to nurse to ensure that your schedule tallies with what's on their file.

Have a great time!!!!

Ron
x


----------



## emu (Apr 9, 2006)

Hiya,

Sue - its good to read that your sinus operation went well. 2007 will come soon enough so do enjoy the moment and put your feet up and like you say its good to have the test drive of esperance done and get the feedback.

Laura - Hurray you are about to joint the actively txing group bet you are excited. I got back on the healthy eating wagon today and no microwave for me if I can help it.

Tracey -    to you and good luck with your scan tomorrow.


I too have had an improvement with their contacting back over the last couple of days. When I spoke to the nurse I was told I just needed to call on day 1 for prescription, consent form and schedule but I am expecting AF round about the 25th October and I then go off on holiday on the 2nd November and I come back day before I need to start sniffing you can imaging the problems that I am likely to go through between October 25 and November 2nd trying to get organised and this then spoiling my break for me. So off course I wrote in for them to send me the prescription and consent form and just as I came back from the post office, I got a call and I now have an appointment for the 19th October. I was so surprised but pleased.

Hope you are all well.

Love Emu


----------



## Dooleys (Feb 1, 2006)

*Nicky & Kyla*

 today. Hope it all goes smoothly. Let me know how it works out.

Talk to you soon
Dooleys


----------



## Tcardy (Nov 4, 2005)

Just a quickie my loveleys as really busy at work

been back to hospital today, lots of different sized follies, had blood test and if levels are ok i will be in Monday for ec  , will let you know when i get the call 

will catch up later


Tracey


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Tracey - Oooo...how exciting!!! I can't believe how quickly it's gone for you to get to this stage!!! When the nurse calls you back later, write everything down re drugs dosage & time you need to take them!!! What drugs have you got to make you ov?

Kyla & Nicky - Hope your frosties have been delivered safely to the Esperance..thought about you earlier when the rain was so heavy that it looked like we were in the car wash!!! 

Emu - Not long till your appt too..it's such an exciting time for everyone!!!

Sun's come out at last..thank goodness..enjoy the rest of the day...off to watch Countdown!!

Ron
x


----------



## nanoc (May 29, 2005)

Tracey - Great news!!  How exciting to finally get to this point.  So get some rest and don't worry about EC.  (I don't remember any of the procedure!)  I used a heating pad on my abdomen afterwards, which was great for relieving the bloated feeling.  Sounds like you have a lot of follies to choose from, so it should go well for you!  

Kyla/Nicky - how did the big embryo transport go?  

Ronnie/Fran - hope your afternoon plans weren't washed out!  I ended up coming back from Warwick yesterday, after a scare on the train when I almost fainted.  Nightmare.  All's fine now, but I just needed to get some rest today.  Got to love that low blood pressure at 20 weeks.

Take care,
Nancy


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Nancy - Oh no..hope you're OK now.  My BP during pg has always been a bit on the low side but I've never fainted.  Hope you mention it to doc next time you visit.  Unfortunately Fran & I didn't end up meeting as her & Teagan both have a streaming cold, poor thing. 

BTW, if you're thinking about going to Baby B to buy your stuff..I'd recommend against..have had nothing but problems with them almost from the start..they are a nightmare to deal with!

Tracey - Has Barts phoned back?

Ron


----------



## Tcardy (Nov 4, 2005)

Hey Nancy & Ron

Barts called and my blood levels were slightly high so got to go back Monday have another blood test and scan so hopefully  ec will be tues/wed next week 

Ron - i am on Synarel (spray) and Puregon (jabs) trigger jab is Pregnyl

a big hello to all

Tracey


----------



## noodle (Jan 21, 2005)

evening Girls,

Just popped in to say that the collection of the embies went really smoothly, although the journey was awful, Kyla & I both left the Esperance the same time this morning, but both took different routes up to Bart's & funny enough we got there about the same time give or take a minute or two    But the journey in total took us both 3 hours   the traffic on both routes was manic...... But we got them back safe & sound now...

Tracey ~ Hope all goes well for your scan & bloods on Monday, hopefully you can get them transferred on Tuesday hunni xxx

Ky~ How you feeling hunni after the long day we just had? I tell you what I am bl**dy shattered    catch up with you tomorrow hun xx

Lots of love to everyone else, I will catch up with you all when I'm feeling less tired xxxxx

nicky xxxxxxx


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Yay - We got them there... finally! Yesterday was such a long day  The cannisters were late getting ready so we didn't set off until 9.20 and it took 3 hours to reach Barts due to some dreadful traffic jams. Plus, since we moved we are further away too. Anyway, got there, collected them and then drove straight back - another 3 hours so finally got back to the new clinic at 3.50pm. 
We were both so tired. Had to buy a birthday present, get changed and then go out to our friends for dinner that night too - that was a good night though and I'm glad we did it as it meant we had some enjoyment out of the day. 

Enough moaning though - the embies are now in their new home, safe & sound. It was funny that Nicky and I arrived at the same time though - how flukey was the timing!
We ran about 20 mins behind them coming back though - at least on the way home it was sunny and not that torrential rain from the morning.

Tracey - Good luck for Monday. My levels were high too - don't let them coast you for too long though. I don't want to scare you but coasting will kill off the smaller follies and I lost about 1/3rd of mine by the time they sent me for E/C. Fingers crossed they are happy Monday and send you for E/C on Weds.

Nancy - Ooh, you poor thing. Fainting on the train? Scary stuff. Glad you are okay now though.


----------



## Maddymoo (Oct 9, 2005)

Hi Girls xxx

Wow so much is going on!!! I can't believe I have missed so much over the last 6 weeks!!! 

I'm sorry I haven't been around much-just been focussing on work and trying not to think too much about IF-I think its been good for me!

Its great to see so many new names on the board and it seems after a really quiet time everyone is off again.

Kyla and Nikki-wow you transported your own embies-that must have been quite something-and arriving at the same time-how funny  

Ronnie-can't believe that you are now on maternity leave-where did all that time go? It really doesn't seem that long ago that you were having the FET!! Good to see you are enjoying some daytime TV-isn't Jeremy Kyle just the best!!!!

Sue-hang in there girl-I will be cycling next year too!!!! Was hoping for the end of this year but when I had my follow up at the hospital the consultant said it would have been too soon after the surgery-so will be starting the pill in December to time it for around February time!! Seems like very far away right now!!!

I'm sorry if I haven't mentioned everyone just so many new names   to you all xxxx

Hope you are all enjoying your Saturday-weather is quite a surprise after yesterdays downpours!!! 

Love Maddy xxxxx


----------



## Maddymoo (Oct 9, 2005)

Wow after nearly 20 mins I have a ticker!!!!


----------



## noodle (Jan 21, 2005)

Evening Girls,

Hope you are all enjoying your weekend? I have been so busy today, had loads of washing to do & cleaned the whole downstairs of my house, I feel well and truely worn out now. Just been chilling downstairs watching the X Factor, as they have now got their final 4 in all catagories now. Does anyone watch it??

Ky ~ did you get my message earlier hunni? Sorry I couldn't come over, I had so much to do here! We must catch up some other time though? I have my scan Monday   I will txt you & let you know how it goes. xx

Maddy ~ Nice to see you will be starting again in the new year, I bet you cant wait can you? xx

Sue ~ Hows things with you hun? Are you feeling better now? Will you be going to the Esperance too? xx

Ronnie ~ How are you hun? Hope you are well xx

Nancy ~ Hows things with you hun? I bet you are getting bigger & bigger by the day with your two bundles in there   xx

Tracey ~ Hows all your tx going hunni? Hope it is all going well, good luck for Monday I will be thinking of you xx

Hello to all you other girls, hope you are all doing well with everything?

lots of love to you all
nicky xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Hi Nicky - Yeah, I left one on your answerphone. We ended up sorting out the garden this afternoon so it worked out for the best - got rid of the nasty spiders camping in the bush in the front garden by chopping lots of it down  Lawn is neater too so the neighbours can stop moaning.
Definately text me Monday - good luck with that.

Anyone else watch Robin Hood tonight? I thought it was quite good. Im having a TV evening so I watched X-Factor too. I agreed with most of them apart from Robert (Sharons group). I thought he was rubbish.


----------



## noodle (Jan 21, 2005)

Ky~ yeah i watched x factor too, it was quite good wasn't it? ewww i hate spiders, i had a big one in the house earlier that felix was trying to catch, but he didn't make a very good job of catching it so had to get J to catch it  

My garden is a mess at the moment, just can't seem to get round to doing anything with it though    (more like can't be bothered    )

I will txt you Monday hun, enjoy the rest of your weekend xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Morning Girls - hope the w/e's are going well.

Nicky & Kyla - plsd to read embies are back safely where they should be in - Sx!

Nicky - good luck that your insides are perfect tomorrow and onto next stage.

I've realised if your've transferred your embies already and don't need them for several wks - that's a plus point for the Esperance compared to the Nuffield, cos the "2 'n' 8" I've had between the Nuffield and Barts over transferring and risk of infection etc, - meant I had to take risk of transferring, thawing and losing spares or just transfer a couple and hope they make it.

Nicky - Yes I am considering the Esperance as my next home, esp, now I've realised above - but as I'm not ready yet I thought I would let you & Kyla test drive it for me - so any flaws - I want them perfected for my arrival pls  .

Tracey - good luck for you too this wk - sounds as tho, they are closely monitoring you - don't complain about all the scans and tests - some of us felt they didn't do enough.

Maddy - don't worry I'm hanging on, sorting one prob at a time.  Thanks for waiting for me - my DH wants to start asap next yr so could be Jan/Feb.    Interesting your not allowed to start yet cos of op - yet another diff. from Nuffield where they say they want you back tx asap after Lap whilst they can guarantee you being Endo clear - so one of my tx's was 3 wks after.

Nancy - your post worried me - trains to Warwick sounds v. ambitious - pls take it easy these are crucial times.  I assume you were ok - rest/eat and drink wise.  Ok nag over.

Ron - another wk starts.

Dooley - which way are you 30 mins from Esperance?

Hi to Fran Teag's, Hellie, Lou, Emu, Laura, Is Serena arround?, I feel there are others?

Take care
Sue


----------



## Tcardy (Nov 4, 2005)

Morning Girls (yes i know its early for a Sunday) but dh goes out to footy and tends to wake me up as well   

Nicky - hey hun   i also watch the x factor, i really wanted shaun to get through (bless him) but like Simon said he couldnt have handled it (just too nervous) i like the girl with the curly hair (cant think of her name) but she is really good.

well back for another scan & blood test tomorrow and hopefully i will be ready for ec  

there is one thing i am worried about and that is the trigger injection Barts have told me how to do it but just wondered does it hurt?? (i was fine with the puregon) but this just seems so different and do i have to take pregnly out of fridge and do it staright away or can it be left out for a little while?

  

Tracey


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hi all,

Goodness so much is happening i've got all confused!  

Ididn't watch X factor last night I went to my sisters for my nephews 8th birthday... was very funny, he go a practical joke kit which i got drunk and played with all night!!  

Drinking a wee bit is ok in down regging isn't it?  Starting to worry this week is my last drinking opportunity for the next 10 months!  I hope fingers crossed!!!

Anyway I've got some cleaning to do... groan!

Hope all is well with all this activity... I'll be with you ladies on the rollacoaster this time next week!!! EEkk!
Scared, excited, scared excited??!!  sure that the norm though a!

Love to all. XXXX


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Good morning ladies

Nicky & Kyla - Glad you got your frosties back safe & sound..I was worried for you as I was seeing the heavy downpours whilst looking out of the window.

Nancy - Hope you've recovered from your scare on the train. 

Laura - Drinking a wee bit is fine whilst d/r..I think you need to unwind somehow from this rollercoaster ride..moderation is the name of the game!

Tracey - Good luck at Bart's tomorrow.  Hopefully you'll have EC by the middle of next week.  

I'm not going to lie & say the trigger jab doesn't hurt because it does - the fluid is thicker, however, you don't have to put as much water with it so it doesn't last as long! I did mine a minute before I went on stage to peform in a concert (singing) & I was fine, so don't worry!!!!

Sue - Yep..only 3 weeks & 3 days..not long now (that's what I keep telling myself too!!!). What are you up to today?  

Maddy - Lovely to hear from you again.  I agree that sometimes you just have to do 'normal' things for a while otherwise this IF business can drive you round the bend.   Not long now till half-term then you can have a break! 

Have a good day everyone

Ron
x


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Sue - Re the infection thing etc... Part of the paperwork Barts provided for the Esp was a note confirming all tests were negative at time of collection and they were stored with other negative samples. 

Laura - I've had a couple of glasses this week too. Once I'm growing lining I won't drink at all - will also give up caffiene completely at this point too. For now, a little is fine


----------



## emu (Apr 9, 2006)

Hiya,

Ron - When I saw your mail to Laura. I said to myself fine tell her. It hard at times cos this roller coaster sometime makes you want to drown your sorrows at times and in my case a succumb to the occasional hot chocolate laced with Baileys. We all need the will power to stay clear of this and caffeine. 

Kyla and Nicky - Now that you have the frosties at Esperance that is one less thing to worry about and you can start to relax a bit more.

Ron - Thanks for all your positive encouragement it really is appreciated.

Tracey - You see first you were worried that there might not be a lot of eggs and now you are having to coast. Good luck for Monday. I found the trigger injection okay expect that it was awkward as you had to do this in the abdomen and I was a wee bit frightened of doing it wrong but it was all okay in the end.

Maddy - Good to have you back. 

Sue - How is the recuperating going on hope well.

Laura - Need I say more.

Nancy - When we are used to being always active at times we forget to slow down at this time. Please be careful and take care of yourself.

Fran - Hope you and yours are feeling better.

Dooley, Hellie, Lou - Busy weekend?

Love Emu


----------



## nanoc (May 29, 2005)

Tracey - I thought the Pregnyl shot was about the same as the other stimms, except for the anxiety of having to do it at exactly the right time.  I had the injection ready to go about 15 mins beforehand, just in case.  Don't worry about the Pregnyl being out of the fridge for a little while.  (Remember that you had to transport it from the pharmacy unrefridgerated.  That trip took me about 2 hrs, and they weren't worried about that.)  It's nerve-wracking stuff, this self-injection, isn't it?!  I always fancied being a nurse, so I thought the technical part of injections was interesting at first - but the novelty soon wore off!!  My DH thinks I'm a freak.    Good luck this week!!  Try to keep us posted after the EC.

Laura & Nicky - good luck this week to you, too!

Thanks to those asking about me.  I've been getting lots of rest and have not felt faint anymore after the incident on Thurs.  It just caused me a lot of stress, to be honest.  I figured I could handle sitting on trains for 3 hrs - not exactly physically demanding! - but I guess my body needed more circulation given the low BP.  
Nicky - yes, I am getting pretty big, but, fortunately, I'm quite tall & can carry the extra belly weight a bit easier than most people.  I really can't complain, I guess! (although I do complain to my DH quite a lot for sympathy & backrubs!   )

Now I'm going to say something that may be pretty unpopular, but please take it as supportive advice.  After spending years seeing nutritionists and reading about how to prepare your body for pregnancy, there are a couple of things I'd suggest for anyone preparing for treatment.  Alcohol - stop drinking it as soon as you start any treatment.  It's a hormone-disruptor and you want to give your body the best chance possible to deal with the controlled hormonal changes that are part of IVF.  Caffiene - It's a hormone-disruptor too, BUT, because it's addictive, if you haven't stopped drinking it 3-4 weeks before treatment, it may be better to just reduce it rather than stop completely.  One rule of thumb that makes sense to me is that you don't want to make any major changes to your body while going through treatment.  This means that if you drink 3 cups of coffee a day, then just cut down to 1 cup a day, for example.  Otherwise, your body will try to deal with caffiene withdrawals AND new hormones.  On the upside, it also means you shouldn't start a new exercise program just before/during/after treatment.    There are LOTS of different opinions on this, but this one makes sense to me, so I thought I'd share it with you.  Sorry if it sounds too preachy.  (My key source for nutritional advice is Patrick Holford, if you're interested.)

Take care,
N


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Tracey - the pregnyl does sting a bit, but with the little water mixed - it seems to go in quicker than the Purgeon (or is that cos I was on 400's).  You can take it out of the fridge for a bit.

Nancy - we used to have a freak club for those of us that liked our injections   - I agree tho, after a while it made me glad I wasn't diabetic - always remembering to do them.

3 hrs sitting on a train was prob. physically ok - it's just maybe the hustle and bustle too.

Kyla - I don't understand the risk of infection thing either - Barts said they could provide papers but Nuffield said they were a new clinic and wanted to stay infection free - plus there had been a case where it had happened and HFEA brought in guidelines which they now follow and couldn't understand why Barts didn't understand - esp. Shaun cos she trained him.  Anyway after lots of techo calls I got Barts and Nuffield to talk but still no solution.    The closest I got, which needed approval from Consult. was that I could transfer the lot and write a letter saying that any frosties after 2 months would be destroyed.  So I would have to know that my BFP was real.

Anyway enough - the Nuffield are moving to go it alone next yr - so we see what I do.

Food and Drink - whilst I agree with Nancy - I say all things in moderation and healthy, balanced diet - which we prob. already do with our extra vits etc.    I know we are a bit different from the girl on the street ttc - we are not that different when it comes to holding on to the pg - if you remember that they are downing drink, smokes, junk without even knowing they are pg.  Then there are those that take stuff like heroin - so the glass of wine or coffee can hardly compare.

If you want a choccy bic - go for it.    And maybe I think Ron had the tip cos after her FET she went to Burger King - and I remember tut-tutting.  .

On the recuperation I am v. plsd with myself - big bad heads to date nil, para count almost nil (nose pain).  Have overdone it this w/e and suffered last night and bit on and off today - but it gets better when I rest.  We went over to Tun Wells to the French market and walked to Carluccio's "to do lunch" - but the walk in the little wind - was too much.

Hope you have good eve's and excellent wk at work.

Fingers crossed I have another man coming to look at my boiler - pls fix it - it's been 4 months.  And the plumber to 2nd fix.

Sue


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Oh don't let the do's and don'ts of diet takeover your IF life as well - it's enough that it already does.

I once knew a Fruitarian couple and they achieved a lovely baby - so I reckon if they can, anyone can.  What's a fruitarian ?  Well if you thought vegan was mad.  They only seemed to live on fruit and it had to fall from the bush - ie: you can't pick an apple cos that's killing if it falls then it has chosen to.  Can't pull a carrott cos that's ending it's life!!!!!!!


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Sue - Thanks for squealing on me about my trip to Burger King after my FET - I'd forgotten about that until you mentioned it today!!!!  

Ron
x


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hmmmm!!  Thanks ladies for the advice. I'm pretty healthy anyway, I am veggie and eat mainly organic stuff. My big vices are wine, cheese and caffeine (actually I'm not that healthy!!) I'm done to 2 cup of tea in the morning now, will go down to 1 day from next week, I don't think I can cut it our completey but maybe I'll try when on stimms.

There will be no getting drunnk from here on in... not saying I won't have the odd glass during dinner on  asaturday night, prob once I'm on to stimms I'll be herbal tea total!  I've got in lots of blueberrys and pomegrante juice!!

I've been going to the gym quite a bit recently but I've ready thats not too good during treatment... so maybe just go swimming a couple of times a week?

Do I sound ready to go!!??  

Anyway its monday tomorrow.. groan!

Tracey - god luck tom

Nancy - tahnks for the tips hope your feeling better now.

Ron - enjoy jeremy kyle tom!

Oh I've forgotten what everyone else is doing!

Nicky and Kyla - you both FETing this week??

Love to all XXX


----------



## FEW (Apr 7, 2005)

Evening ladies

as you were on a foody debate I thought I would add my two cents 

I like most of us was good took vits ate organic and tried to be balanced about most things and kept vices to a moderation but I have to say when I got pregnant it all went out the window   I still tried to have good healthy food but found that I was craving caffiene !!!! I was never a coffee or tea drinker before being pregnant but really wnated it throughout the pregnancy and have enjoyed it eversince ( generally only about 7-10 cups a week but coming from the lass who never drank any) it is weird what hormones do to you but thinking with my homeopath head on our bodies are clever and do crave at times what the need now caffiene can have a laxitive effect in some ( it always did with me ) and I never once suffered from constipation whilst pregnant and when towards the end of my pregnancy the dreaded indegestion (burning acid in the throat they should really call it) kicked in Fat coke from a can was the only thing that stopped it so I drank it  
the moral of the story is girls if it works for you personally then do it in moderation ( the only exception being alcohol )

hope this helps
be happy this week

Teagan and I re still coughing like troopers but feeling much better she now has 4 teeth too so bless her she has had a tough few weeks on the up side I have built up quite a set of arm muscles carrying her  

bye for now

Fran


----------



## HellyBelly (Oct 11, 2005)

Hi Girls

Sorry I haven't posted for a while but I've been suffering with a horrible fluey-cold since Thurs. Have gone through the achy limbs, going hot and cold, temperature, headache, sore throat, runny nose, wheezing and am now on to the blocked nose and chesty cough. Great! Hopefully it'll be gone in a day or two. But I suppose it's better that I get it out of the way now rather than in a few weeks when I should be d/r'ing.

Good luck at your scan today Tracey - hope you're ready for EC on Weds.

Hope everyone else is doing well.

Love

Hellie
xxx


----------



## noodle (Jan 21, 2005)

Afternoon Girls,

Just a quickie right now, may pop back later & catch up more!!

I had my baseline scan today & my lining was 5mm, which the nurse said is ok, but they found 2 cyst's & the one on the right was 17mm  so she had to do blood tests < here we go again> she thinks I have d/r'd ok by the symptoms i'm having but they need to see the results of the blood test to make sure the cysts are not pumping out oestrogen 
I had exactly the same thing when I was doing my IVF cycle at bart's & the cyst's were bigger then! But they still let me stimm with them, as they said they were only functional cysts, nothing to worry about!
I guess i will have to wait until tomorrow & see what the blood test shows??

Hope you are all ok, I will hopefully catch up with you all later

nicky xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Dooleys (Feb 1, 2006)

Blooming Heck you lot have been chatty this weekend  Loads to catch up on 

*Noodle* I'm sure everything will be ok, at least they're more on the ball at the Esperance. Let us know what they say hon

*Emu* MMmmm Baileys  Now you're talking. Think i may search the cupboards to see if there's any left 

*Ron* 3 weeks to go   Are you all set?

*Sue* Have you transferred your frosties, bit confused  Not hard i know  We're in Hastings, so Esperance is sooo much nearer. Where about are you?

All this talk of food is making me hungry  Tea/coffee hasn't bothered me since giving it up for ICSI, but choccy!!! Can't get enough of it lately, wasn't that bothered before. HELP! Anyone any ideas, otherwise i'll look like i'm 3 months gone if i'm not careful 

Hi to everyone else

Dooleys


----------



## Tcardy (Nov 4, 2005)

Hey girls  

appointment went well today, got the phone call i had been waiting for to tell me that ec will be on Wednesday (eek)   , i am really worried about the trigger jab i have to do tonight @ 10.00pm (any advise!!)

just having hair done will TRY and catch up later xx

Tracey


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Tracey - advise is just go for it, no point sitting there fretting anyway you have to do it at 10!  It's really not that bad and it's the last  

Dooley - I don't blame you for being confused - I am too  .  My frosties are at Barts and I was considering going back to Nuffield, Tun Wells (where I first started), it's Dh's pref. cos of convenience but I am having 2nd thoughts for lots of reasons and I as I have time am now considering options - Esperance.

I just wondered where 30 mins from E/b took you - I'm 20 mins inland nr. Heathfield.

Nicky - well it sounds as tho. the Esperance have things under control and are cyst aware - put Barts behind you, things will be different - a blood test already must be a good sign.  On cyst size you've yet to beat me - one of mine was 25 mm.    You don't take lots of soya do you?  It's a oestrogenic.

Hellie - Hope you feel better real soon - get the bugs over with now tho.  Having had a nasty cold on my tx last yr - it's not advised.

Sue


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hay all!

Nicky - sounds like they are on the ball and know what they are doing... I have cysts worried it may be something that effects my treatment... what do they do?  Just get you to continue D/regging?

Tracey - no advice sorry!  But good luck

Hellie - get well soon my DP is off wrk with a cold... of course his is full blown flu! 

Hope everyone else is ok! XXX


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Tracey - Don't think about the trigger jab tonight cos you'll only get yourself worked up.  Just go & do it - remember it'll be another step closer to achieving your dreams.

Hellie - There are so many cold/flu bugs around at the moment.  Hope you manage to get rid of it before your tx. My ILs came back with one from the US - I think they've given it to me & I'm getting the beginning of a cold  

Fran - Sound like you & Teagan are on the mend.  Take care of yourselves.

Sue - How is it going?  Have the leccy man sorted things out?  How about the Plumber?

Dooleys - No, I'm not ready - still got loads to do!!!!!  

Nicky - Sounds like the Esperance is more thorough so you're in good hands.  Good luck with bloods tomorrow.

Laura - Missed Jeremy Kyle today but managed to catch the end of Deal or No Deal!!!

Anyone heard from Serena?

Ron
x


----------



## nanoc (May 29, 2005)

Tracey - Congrats on getting your EC date!  Very exciting!!  Try to keep busy tomorrow to keep your mind off the wait.

Nicky - good luck with the blood test results tomorrow.  Fingers crossed for you!

Laura - glad you took my advice in stride - promise I wasn't having a go at you.  I really want things to go well for all of you!!  (Trust me, I am definitely not perfect with my diet.)  Good luck again with the DR-ing.  When's your scan?

And I'll admit to Ronnie that I got a steak at Carluccio's right after my ET (protein, right?), and I've also hit Burger King a couple of times since I got pregnant!  (I'm almost entirely on organic stuff otherwise, though!) But I will not admit to watching Jeremy Kyle.    The X Factor, maybe.  

Sue - glad you're bouncing back after the op & no headaches.  What a relief for you.

Hellie - welcome back!  Sorry you're not feeling well, but glad you're on the mend.  Time to get yourself prepared for TX now!

Fran - hey, muscle woman.  Glad you & Teagan are feeling better now.

Hi everyone else.

Take care,
Nancy


----------



## Tcardy (Nov 4, 2005)

Hey girls  

i did my trigger jab and it wasnt as bad as i thought (i couldnt stop shaking  )

Tracey


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Tracey - Hay tracey just popped in to see how it went... yay!!! All done and dusted!!  Not for the EC!!  have they said how many follies you have?

All - Can you believe there was a drunk women outside my flat this morning crying at 10am holding a can of beer and about 6 months pregnant!!!  Tim was really upset about it, tried to call an ambulance but she ran off.  Can you believe it... and there is us all beating ourselves up over a bloody cup of tea and a chocolate biscuit!! Grrr! Life is so bloody unfair!!  In my work I have 3 clients with Foetal Alcohol Syndrome.. there lives bloody ruined over an addiction.. oh I'm all angry...  ^bigbad 

nancy - My scan is halloween!! Oh scary!!

Ron - I love deal or no deal and so does my nan... its bloody addictive (sorry I'm a bit sad!)


----------



## noodle (Jan 21, 2005)

evening Girls,

Tracey ~ woo hoo for the trigger injection, its not that bad is it hunni? good luck for ec on wednesday, I will be thinking of you hun     

Sue ~ Oh sue my sweetie, oh yes I can do one better than you with the size of a cyst    when I had my cycle at bart's the last time they found one that was 28mm & in two days it grew to 33mm    But like the Esperance they took blood from me too to check that it wasn't chucking out oestrogen! Lucky for me that it wasn't cos they let me go on to stimms.... No hunni I dont have soya, I eat lots of cheese though  

Laura ~ hows the d/r going hun? any bad side effects? I tell you what I have had a terrible week on & off with the symptoms from this sodding injection    I should be able to start my oestrogen tablets tomorrow provided my blood test says that the cysts are not letting out oestrogen    anyway good luck hun 

     

Ky ~ How you doing sweetie? Have you been getting any strange feelings/symptoms at all? I've been feeling like crap    . Nurse said today that with the symptoms i'm getting she should imagine that my body had d/r ok! x

 ronnie   helly  dooleys   emu   nancy   fran & teagan  

Well take care all, hope to catch up soon

  nicky


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Morning 

Nicky - Yep, feeling like crap too. No sign of AF yet either which is annoying. Im 15dpo today but been having pains for the past week so she must be on her way soon...
Really tired this morning - Ben (my naughty cat) woke me up at 5.30am.


----------



## Tcardy (Nov 4, 2005)

Hi girls  

thanks for all your messages   1 more day to go   

Nicky - sorry to hear you have been feeling rough  

kyla - naughty kitty, i have one just like that, hope your ok?

Laura - hey hun   yep jab all done and dusted, what time have you got to be at Barts tomorrow? are you excited

Nancy -   how are you?

Ron - 3 weeks    are you excited?   

Sue - hope your ok

Hellie - sorry to hear you have been suffering hope you get better soon   

dooleys -  

Fran - hope you and Teagan are well and her teeth are not causing her too much pain  

love to everyone 


Tracey


----------



## HellyBelly (Oct 11, 2005)

Morning

Well, woke up this morning and couldn't open one of my eyes - it had completely stuck together. So looks like I have viral conjunctivitis on top of everything else. It just gets better and better!

Hope you are all well and cold-free.

Love

Hellie
xxx


----------



## Dooleys (Feb 1, 2006)

Just a quick note before i go to work.

Well done Tracey for doing your trigger injection. Tomorrows the day   Whooo   Good Luck 

*Hellie* You poor thing  Hope you feel better soon.

Hi to everyone else, catch up soon

Dooleys


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Nicky - hope you get the ok on the blood test today.

Kyla - do you need an AF dance?  Our cats can't wake us now, I got so tired of their morning antics they now get shut in the back half of the house - works well for all of us, in fact they look put out if it's time for bed and we are making movements that way.

Tracey - well done for getting the jab done - all sorted now and fingers crossed that you have an exciting week ahead.

Hellie - sorry to hear your suffering conts.  Are you sure it's conjuctivitis - me the sinus expert now understands that after a big cold it is likely to have a sinus prob and the sign can be gunky eyes - cos that's where the infection is leaking out.  

Laura - so sorry to read of your situ. it must be hard.  But I think there is the evidence don't beat yourself up about your diet - we already are health/lifestyle aware and a glass of wine in the 2 ww or ... is not going cause a BFN.  What the real cause is, is what already makes us diff from the "it was a mistake girls", is our original cond, ie: Endos, PCOS - true a good diet can improve those conditions.

Ron - have you got all the furniture sorted - hope it was worth it.

On the build - yep the Leccy man's been and now all wiring in top half of house is now sound, another boiler man has also been and finally fixed prob (4 months) so I am just waiting for Plumber (aren't we all) but according to builder my name has been mentioned so maybe my name gets drawn this wk.    Then there is no stopping my DH from doing the carpentry cos he is blaming the plumber at the mo. oh and my nose !  Be so glad when I can get on myself.

Take care

Sue x


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Tracey - Glad the trigger jab went well..the unknown always scares us, doesn't it? As Sue kindly reminded me last week that this time last year we were both stimming together & I can still remember how scared I felt then.   What time is EC?

Hellie - You poor thing.  Hope you recover very soon. 

Nicky - Hope your bloods came back fine.

Laura - How annoying for you! Hope she doesn't turn up at yours again tomorrow!

Kyla - Sorry to hear you're suffering too..not long now..

Sue - Furniture finally delivered although mattress wasn't the one we ordered (they tried to give us a cheapie one & charged us the same price!).  Never mind, it's their loss as we ordered another piece of furniture of the same set & if it wasn't for their incompetence we would have ordered from them.

Nancy - Not sure how you usually get to the Sussex County but have just heard from FIL - apparently they've yellow lined a large part of Eastern Road so parking down at the Sussex has been reduced by about half.  May see you there tomorrow!  Good luck. 

Hi to everyone else

Ron
x


----------



## Tcardy (Nov 4, 2005)

Hey Ron  

i have to be at Barts @ 9.00am, ec will be @ 10.00am   

Tracey


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Tracey - Don't like them discharge you until you're ready to go! Good luck - will be thinking of you.


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Tracey - get's it over with as soon as.

I would advise you whatever time it means you have to get up make sure you eat something light like cereal and some juice - so your stomach is lined and you have some sugars in your blood for the EC.

Ron didn't and she heaved and chucked allday.   I've never had that prob, and I wonder if it's cos I'm a migrainuer they advise me to eat before the cut off time.

It is scary but your'll be fine.  Why do we keep coming back?

Sue x


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Sue - I wasn't going to mention that to Tracey!!!!! Also I think I left too soon but they chucked me out cos they ran out of bed (not that I actually had a bed..just a recliner!). I did chuck 4 times but I always chuck after anaethesia but it was embarrassing doing it in the IL's coolbox whilst in their car!

Ron
x


----------



## Tcardy (Nov 4, 2005)

hi girls 

is ec done in the block where you have scans? just wondered!! and also can dh come into recovery when i am finished, how long does it take? (sorry for all the questions  )

do you feel anything?

Tracey


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Tracey - EC is done in the same block as your scans..it's just a bit further along..the recovery room is to your left as you look down & the room for EC is to your right (same side as scan room).

EC can take between half an hour to an hour but as you'll be sedated you won't remember a thing.  Whilst you're recovering after EC, your DH will be sent to pharmacy for your prescription of antibiotics. They'll recommend for you to start taking them that evening but if you're feeling sick, don't worry, the next day is fine, as they would have given you the 1st dose during EC.

If I remember correctly, you start taking your botty bombs the day after EC.

Think that's about it.

Ron
x


----------



## Maddymoo (Oct 9, 2005)

Good luck for tomorrow Tracey-will be thinking of you-9.00 is definitely the best time-less time tomorrow actually worrying about the unknown xxx

Ron and Sue it seems longer than a year that you were both going through this together...but it seems only yesterday that you got your BFP Ron-how strange!!!!

Hello to everyone xxxxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hay All,

Who had a cold earlier in the week?  I've caught it!!  Feeling really crap!!

Tracey - Oh!! I have no word of wisdom but I will be thinking of you tomorrow..... I'll be close by!  I am there at 9.45am so it will all be over by th time I get there!  Really hope it goes smoothly... I'm sure it will... If I see you i'll say hello... although mayb I won't if your being sick!!

We still have no gas... its been nearly a week now... think we will have a chinese tonight... so fed up of microwave meals!!

Love to all. XXX


----------



## nanoc (May 29, 2005)

Tracey - EC time varies depending how many eggs they collect.  Mine was about 30 mins (only 8 eggs), but the girl before me was in there longer because she had a lot more.  Some people remember the procedure but don't remember any pain - like taking recreational drugs (so I'm told ;-) ).  I recover slowly from anaesthesia, so I sat in that damn recliner for almost 3 hours, asking the same questions over & over again (my poor DH!).  Time flies when you don't remember one moment to the next. There were only 2 of us having EC that day, though, so they didn't kick me out.
Also, prepare your DH to remember the instructions about when to take the antibiotics & for how long (they will give you more than you need).  Hope that helps.  Good luck and don't worry about anything - it will be just fine!!

Ronnie - thanks for the info re' parking, but we usually take the bus or taxi.  My scan is on the ground floor at 11:45 then up to 11th for clinic appt.  Will watch for you, but I reckon you'll be gone before I get there.  Hope your appt goes well.

Nancy


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Just to lighten everyone - not sure which is my fav.        
>
>                            The Silent Treatment
>  A man and his wife were having some problems at home and were giving each
>  other the silent treatment. Suddenly, the man realized that the next day,
>he would need his wife to wake him at 5:00 AM for an early morning business
>                                  flight.
>Not wanting to be the first to break the silence (and LOSE), he wrote on a
>                              piece of paper,
>  "Please wake me at 5:00 AM." He left it where he knew she would find it.
>    The next morning, the man woke up, only to discover it was 9:00 AM
>        and he had missed his flight. Furious, he was about to go and
>  see why his wife hadn't wakened him, when he noticed a piece of paper by
>            the bed. The paper said, "It is 5:00 AM. Wake up."
>              Men are not equipped for these kinds of contests.
>
>                              WIFE VS HUSBAND
>  A couple drove down a country road for several miles, not saying a word.
>              An earlier discussion had led to an argument and
>              neither of them wanted to concede their position.
>            As they passed a barnyard of mules, goats, and pigs,
>          the husband asked sarcastically, "Relatives of yours?"
>                      "Yep," the wife replied, "in-laws
>
>                              WOMEN'S REVENGE
>  "Cash, check or charge?" I asked, after folding items the woman wished to
>                                  purchase.
>  As she fumbled for her wallet I noticed a remote control for a television
>                              set in her purse.
>            "So, do you always carry your TV remote?" I asked.
>    "No," she replied, " but my husband refused to come shopping with me,
>  and I figured this was the most evil thing I could do to him legally."
>
>                            UNDERSTANDING WOMEN
>                            (A MAN'S PERSPECTIVE)
>                  I know I'm not going to understand women.
>          I'll never understand how you can take boiling hot wax,
>        pour it onto your upper thigh, rip the hair out by the root,
>                      and still be afraid of a spider.
>
>                                  W O R D S
>  A husband read an article to his wife about how many words women use a
>                                  day...
>                          30,000 to a man's 15,000.
>      The wife replied, "The reason has to be because we have to repeat
>                            everything to men...
>          The husband then turned to his wife and asked, "What?"
>
>                                  CREATION
>        A man said to his wife one day, "I don't know how you can be
>              so stupid and so beautiful all at the same time.
>                "The wife responded," Allow me to explain.
>          God made me beautiful so you would be attracted to me;
>            God made me stupid so I would be attracted to you!
>
>                                WHO DOES WHAT
>            A man and his wife were having an argument about who
>                    should brew the coffee each morning.
>        The wife said, "You should do it, because you get up first,
>        and then we don't have to wait as long to get our coffee."
>      The husband said, " You are in charge of cooking around here and
>  you should do it, because that is your job, and I can just wait for my
>                                  coffee."
>    Wife replies, "No, you should do it, and besides, it is in the Bible
>                    that the man should do the coffee."
>              Husband replies, "I can't believe that, show me."
>          So she fetched the Bible, and opened the New Testament
>        and showed him at the top of several pages, that it indeed
>                          says.........."HEBREWS"
>
>                    God may have created man before woman
>          but there is always a rough draft before the masterpiece.
>


----------



## Maddymoo (Oct 9, 2005)

I like those Sue-especially the top one


----------



## noodle (Jan 21, 2005)

evening Ladies,

Thanks for asking everyone & Just wanted to let you all know that the bloods came back fine my oestrogen was nice and low so I'm off with the tablets now yipeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!   
I have my next scan on Thurs 19th Oct & et is planned for 25th oct.....

Tracey ~ good luck with ec tomorrow hunni, we will be thinking of you     

Sue ~ I like them pieces you typed out    the first one made me chuckle, I could just imagine me doing that to my hubby    Dont think he would be too amused though  

Ronnie ~ hows things hunni?, getting closer & closer for you hun     , I read in nancy's post about an appointment you have?? Good luck for that anyway xx

Ky ~ hi hunni, nice chatting to you earlier, anything happened yet? Want me to do af dance for you     Hope it comes soon for you hun xx

Dooleys ~ how you doing chick? What you been up to then? xx

Hello to every1 else & hope you are all well & happy, catch up soon

lots of love nicky xxxxxxxx


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Nicky - Hey hon, please dance away. AF is being very stubborn! 

Sue I've read them before but the silent treatment one still makes me smile


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Nicky - Great news about your bloods..bet you'll have a good night's sleep tonight!! So are you on any more drugs between now & the next scan? (sorry but not up on med FETs!)  

Appt tomorrow is a routine one at the hospital with my consultant, nothing to worry about. It's 3 weeks tomorrow till my C Section..can't wait but it still won't feel real until Bumpy is safe in my arms!!!

Nancy - With twinnies you'll prob take a while having the scan so we'll prob miss each other tomorrow.  Will be thinking of you..let us know how you get on. 

Maddy - I know..it's been a bit bizarre!! How are you doing?

Sue - Are you still up?

Laura - You poor thing. When's the gas man coming?  It was Hellie who had the cold so you can blame her!!!  

Kyla - AF dance coming your way:

          

Ron
x


----------



## noodle (Jan 21, 2005)

Hi Ronnie ~ Yes i am now on progynova (oestrogen tablets) so hopefully by the next scan the lining will be nice and thick xxxx

Ky ~ af dance for you hun

                  

Hope it comes soon hunni xxxxxxxx


----------



## emu (Apr 9, 2006)

Hiya,

Sue - I was really laughing my head off    thanks for sharing that.

Tracey - Good luck for tomorrow.   

Kyla - I join with the AF dance.    .     

Nicky - Good to hear that the estrogen was low. What a relief. I guess this should come in handy   .

Its late and I cant believe I am still up. I was looking for something to get the cold or flu to pass over everyone .You all have a great day tomorrow.

Love Emu


----------



## emu (Apr 9, 2006)

Just a quick one,

Just read my email from someone I was emailing with in Canada when I started ttc in 2003. In that time she used a surrogate and got blackmailed and had to go to court to get her baby boy in the end. To top it all, a couple of months after all of this and after 6 years of trying she fell pregnant and had another Son.

It really is wonderful to hear such good ending and it made me cry just to know what people have to go through to get their dreams but I was so happy for her.

Off to bed now. There is work tomorrow and I have not been sleeping well.

Emu


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Finally! Started spotting this morning so your dances worked ladies  Of course, I only noticed the spotting _after_ I had done a HPT (-ive of course). Oh well, at least it's here and I can stop worrying my lining won't be right for my scan on Tuesday now.

Have a nice day girlies ...


----------



## HellyBelly (Oct 11, 2005)

Hi Girls

Well I am still feeling cr*p.  Had a really bad night's sleep last night - coughing most of the time. And it's viral conjunctivitis I have got which can occur with a really heavy cold/flu. Unfortunately they can't give you anything for it - just bathing it in warm water. So I am looking most attractive at the moment with my pink crusty eye and red snotty nose.  Am going to try to get a GP appt later today as I'm worried about getting a chest infection, which I am a bit prone to.  Don't think things are helped by the fact that I have had to be at work all week (don't have any sick leave left after the last IVF and can't afford not to get paid for a week).

But still trying to think about all this positively - ie: that I will be nice and healthy when I start my next cycle.  AF should arrive the middle of next week hopefully.

Tracey - Hope it all went well today.

Nicky  - Well done with your bloods - roll on ET in a few weeks time.

Kyle - Good luck for your scan next week.

Ronnie & Nancy - Hope all is well at your scans today.

Hello to everyone else.

Love

Hellie
xxx


----------



## Maddymoo (Oct 9, 2005)

Ooh Nicky-I am so pleased for you Hunni you must be SO relieved...

        

And Kyla heres one for you for that spotting.....

         

Tracey hope all went well today-was thinking of you as I took the register this morning...  

      

In answer to your question Ron things are good for me-still waiting, waiting... this is one of the hardest things about IF is all the time in between treatment-still cysts being gone is a huge step forward for me   just have to keep my fingers crossed that good news will be mine soon   3 weeks today seems almost impossible-how are you feeling right now? At least being at home must be alot better than being heavily preg at work. Will be thinking of you on 1st xxxx   

 Hi to everyone else-sorry if I missed you xxxx

Love Maddy xxxx


----------



## Dooleys (Feb 1, 2006)

*Tracey* Hope it all went well for you today honey.


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Yay the dances worked - spotting turned into proper AF this morning  Relived but now feeling crap. Headaches, hot flushes - clearly the extra hormones from AF have set off the side-effects 

Hellie - Sorry you are so poorly. Do you have a set number of sick days then? Im so glad I dont - with three IVF's and an EP last year I had 36 days! Eeek! To make up for it this year I have only had one and have worked through everything else as I would hate work to think I took the ****.


----------



## Tcardy (Nov 4, 2005)

Hey girls  

thanks for all your messages  

ec went well, we got 9 eggs (which i have been told is good) they will call me tomorrow to let me know how many have fertilised   

i went down at 10.00 and was home by 1.00   

just inserted my 1st pessary (lovely) went throught he front door (seems ok) 

Nicky - thats great news hunni xx

Maddy - hope your ok   

Hellie - hope your feeling better soon  

a big hello to emu, kyla, dooleys, sue,ron,nancy,laura & everyone

will try and catch up tomorrow and let you know what Barts say   

love to all 


Tracey


----------



## Maddymoo (Oct 9, 2005)

Woohoo Tracey-9 eggs xxxx
                     
Fingers crossed for a great fertilization report xxxxx

Poor you Kyla-I know the hormones can really mess around with your body xxxx   

I've just started ironing and felt an urge for a break-how crazy ironing at this time!!!!! Should be on the sofa   

Sleep well girls xxxx


----------



## Maddymoo (Oct 9, 2005)

Just laughing to myself at those sperm swimming along....


----------



## nanoc (May 29, 2005)

Hi all!

Tracey - good result!  Fingers crossed for a good report tomorrow!!

Kyla - YAY AF!  (Don't hear that around here much!)  Sorry you're feeling lousy - all those symptoms will be worth it soon, though!

Nicky - great news on the test results.  Full steam ahead now!

Hellie - you poor thing.  I really hope you start feeling better soon - this sounds like the cold from hell!

Hi Ronnie - How was your appointment?  All OK, I hope.  My scan went well, thanks - both babies are great.  They could only tell the sex of one of them - a boy! - so maybe we'll see the other one's bits at the next scan (in 4 wks).  One twin was bopping the other on the head - pretty funny.  My DH thinks that one's a girl.  

take care,
Nancy


----------



## noodle (Jan 21, 2005)

Evening Girls,

Hellie ~ sorry to hear you have been feeling poorly hun, I hope things start to improve for you soon  

Tracey ~ Woo hoo 9 eggies hun, thats great, let us know how many fertilise!  

Ky ~ thank god for the old witch arriving (good timing) I bet your relieved hun? x

Maddy ~ hows things with you hunni? Hope your well!! x

ronnie ~ How you enjoying Maternity Leave? Relaxing well I hope  

Aww nancy good to see the twins are doing well in there, even if they are fighting already  

Hello to everyone else, Lots of love to you all

nicky xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## emu (Apr 9, 2006)

Hiya

Just drop in quickly to find out how Tracey is.

Tracey - 9 eggs is good. Are you taking a break between EC and ET. Keeping my fingers and toes crossed for you.     .

Hellie - I guess we need to scare the cold/flu off. Will this do    

Emu


----------



## Tcardy (Nov 4, 2005)

Hey girls

have a quick question about cyclogest, i have inserted my 1st one tonight   i went in the front door, but there seems to be a lot of goey stuff    still around down there (sorry tmi)    is this ok 

just worried it will affect et on Friday as i will need to insert before i go, then again i will probably have a bath after

Tracey


----------



## nanoc (May 29, 2005)

Hi Tracey - The messy bit is usual with pessaries used in the front.  I vaguely recall they suggested I should use the pessaries in the back to start with, to make ET easier.  But I don't think it's necessary. (I continued using them in the back afterwards, since there is no "mess". )  Hope that helps.  

(BTW, if you get pregnant, you may have to keep using them for 6-8 more weeks!)


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hi All

Tracey - yah hoo!!  All done... that must be the worst bit a. XXXX

Nancy - Oh a little boy... I can't imagine ever getting the point of seeing a wee one jumping about in my belly... must be a mad experience.  Oh lets hope the other is a little girl... that wold be just perfect a!

Hellie - Hope your feeling a bit better... I'm pretty snotty now!

I went to Barts today for the info session, they had our drugs all ready for us which was good.  Got my schedule and am starting sniffing tom Sat!! 

Anyway I'm shattered, had to go gym again tonight as still don't have any gas so no hotwater... Grrrr!!

Night ladies! XX


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Morning

It's all go for most of us which is absolutely brilliant news!!!!

Kyla - Sorry to hear you're feeling so pants - hope the fx subside in a day or so.

Maddy - I totally agree..it's like you're skipping everything that could potentially get in the way or just getting them out of the way asap so you can start tx again.  I used to find distractions help, ie shopping or holidays (not necessary have them but think about them & imagining about going somewhere really really wonderful!)

Hellie - You poor thing.  Hope you're on the mend soon.

Tracey - Wey hey..fantastic news about egg numbers.  Hope you get really good fertilization rates.  I used to put the cyclogest in the back door hence the nickname botty bombs   I found it less messy that way.  If you use the front door, it'll be useful to wear a panty liner! 

Laura - Great news about starting soon..that's only 2 days away - are you excited?? What did you think of the info session?

Nancy - Aaaahhh...fancy one of your twinnies bopping the other one on the head - I agree with your DH..it's prob a girl!!!!   Can't wait to find out in 4 weeks' time! We left L11 at 11ish yesterday..looked out for you in a red top but thought you'd still be in the scanning room.  Don't know why but it was a bit busy up there. 

My appt went well too.  They were pleased with Bumpy & me & I have to go back in a fortnight's time for more of the same. 

Sue - You OK today?

Emu - How are you?

Weather is great - have a lovely day everyone.

Ron
x


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Morning All

Tracey - 9 eggs is to be plsd about, hope you get good embies too. You should hang off on the baths - they are not advised risk of infection after your cervix being opened - might be too late now anyway.

Laura - roll on Sat. If you still feel coldy and bunged up on Sat when you start sniffing it would be an idea to get a decongestant spray to sniff first to clear you out so the sniffing works - I think Beconase is rec'd.

Nancy - that's great to hear 1 boy and other still keeping you in suspense - have to  at the pic of the other being bopped on the head - hope it wasn't trying to get rid of him - "get out of my face" already.

Nicky - I took Progynova on my FET - don't recall any probs with it - you have to up the dose on various days, gets a bit complicated. Fingers crossed it doesn't play too much havoc with your cysts - at least you don't need to rely on the ovaries to find room to produce eggies too.

*Research*

http://www.besttreatments.co.uk - this is a good general all health site. Has some useful pages about IF, IVF etc. Suggests for _If possible, you should go to a big fertility clinic for IVF. Larger clinics (giving more than 200 treatment cycles a year) have higher rates of pregnancy than smaller ones.6 _

I hate to show you this para - but I also read this worrying finding _However, a recent study found that IVF doesn't work as well for women with endometriosis as it does for women with blocked or damaged tubes.1 How well IVF works also depends on the clinic you go to and the woman's age. As women get older, they're less likely to get pregnant. See _

My DH heard about the research on the Radio - that women who eat loads of protein are more likely to conceive twins. Vegans have 13% less protein in their diet and twins stats show it. But try to avoid milk and cattle from places like US where they are full of hormones and antibiotics as this will increase the twins risk of abnormalities etc.

Well enough thinking - must rest.

Sue 

_This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.UK or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites_


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Here's the source of that Endos/IVF article

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/entrez/query.fcgi?cmd=Retrieve&db=pubmed&dopt=Abstract&list_uids=12057720

_This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.UK or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites_


----------



## HellyBelly (Oct 11, 2005)

Afternoon girls

Tracey - hope you are taking it easy today. Have you heard from Barts yet re fertilisation? I agree with Sue that you probably shouldn't have baths at the moment - just stick to showers. Ont he morning of ET I did the cyclogest the back way so there wouldn't be any discharge in the way for the docs.

I got an appt with the nurse at my GP's yesterday and she sent me up to the eye hospital, which was a bit over the top I thought. Anyway, they checked out my eye and confirmed that it is viral conjunctivitis and it'll probably take 1 to 2 weeks to go completely. Great!

Ronnie and Nancy - great to hear your scans were good. Only about 3 weeks to go now Ronnie!

Hope everyone else is doing well.

Love

Hellie
xxx


----------



## Tcardy (Nov 4, 2005)

Hi Girls

Barts called and 6 fertilised    going in tomorrow for transfer

so would you advise i don't have a bath (i havent got a shower) its just that i wouldnt feel right going tomorrow without having a bath?



Tracey


----------



## Dooleys (Feb 1, 2006)

*Whoooo Tracey*

  6 eggs fertilised is great news   i was advised not to use a bath, but shower too, sorry hon. You'll have to get Dh to throw buckets over you instead   Keeping everything crossed for you tomorrow hon. What time are you having it done.   It's exciting now isn't it. Good luck hon. 

*Kyla* Hope the side effects are easing for you now hon. 

*Hellie* Sorry your still feeling crappy  How many sick days are you allowed?

Hope everyone else is enjoying the sun today 

Dooleys


----------



## Tcardy (Nov 4, 2005)

Dooleys - having transfer at 10.20am


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Tracey - good luck for tomorrow - almost there - and you can be the first to test this theory of eating lots of protein.

As for baths - Barts never mentioned the no bath rule to me at all - it was Nuffield that did and they said from EC as far into 2 ww as I could bear - to rule out all risks of infections etc.

Looks like it's kitchen sink for you.


----------



## HellyBelly (Oct 11, 2005)

Hi

I only work for a small company and we're allowed 10 sick days a year. So obviously my IVF in March accounted for all of that, and more, as I was signed off for the EC, ET and 2ww as I went down with an awful cold then as well. I haven't been off sick at all the rest of the year and have used holidays for scans/trips up to Barts etc, so I haven't exactly been taking the **** with loads of days off all over the place.

So basically when I have my next IVF EC and ET I'll have to get signed off by my GP for a few days as even though I'll only get statutory sick pay it's better than no pay at all. I won't feel guilty about it either as I have had to struggle in this week feeling totally cr*p.

Anyway, looks like the company will be making more redundancies by the end of the year as they haven't managed to replace all the business they lost earlier in the year. I would actually quite like to go as either I'll be PG and I can spend time getting our house sorted (DIY) or I won't be PG and we'll go on a trip to Aussie to visit my sister who emigrated last year. Would like to go for 2 months which obviously I couldn't do if I was working.

Tracey - great news. Good luck for tomorrow!

Love

Hellie
xxx


----------



## nanoc (May 29, 2005)

Tracey - Great news! Good luck tomorrow!!  Re' the bath, I guess they don't want you to get anything that's not reasonably sterile near that area, so maybe just sponge-bath in a little water.

Sue - think I've already successfully tested that protein theory!  I ate loads of eggs, quinoa, organic lamb & chicken, etc. the whole time I was TXing & afterwards.  Still eating loads.  My friend who had successful IVF in Greece was told to eat 5 eggs a day (mostly whites) for the week before & after TX!  (She can't stomach the things now.)  So I tried to blitz the protein during treatment too.

Hellie - I got signed off work for 2 weeks (plus "other related appointments") by Bart's.  They had no problem giving me the form once EC was scheduled, so I didn't have to deal with my GP.  Honey, you're having such a rough time - I hope you start feeling better soon.

N


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hay all,
Sorry I meant to say I state today not sat    brain not working, so had my first sniff this am and just about to have my 2nd.  Bit tricky with the cold but doingmy best!!  

Weirdly I was really hot all day and really irritable and snappy?  Surely its too soon for effects yet?  Anyway I bloody hope I don' feel his crap for the next 3 weeks!!

Tracey - Great news!! And good luck tom.

Do people take IVF off sick?  I've been using my a/l for mt appointments??!  I'm not sick so assumed I couldn't take sick leave??

Love to all, got to be up at 6 tom so having an early night. XX


----------



## Dooleys (Feb 1, 2006)

*Laura* I only took time off sick from EC to end of 2ww. All my appts had to be in my own time, days off or A/L like you.

*Hellie* Only 10 days! Boy thats tough, especially going through IVF. Hope everything works out the way you want it too. 

*Tracey*  Be thinking about you tomorrow hon. this is the easy bit. 

Hi to everyone
Dooleys


----------



## emu (Apr 9, 2006)

Hiya,

Tracey - yeepee with 6 fertilized. Yesterday I started to write that they usually expect 50% fertilization but deleted it as I did not want you to be down if you do not achieve 50% cos at the end of the day it only takes one. Find out the grade and cell. It means that you can freeze some. With the bath thing and because I do not have a shower I actually got introduced to a make shift shower they sell them at the pound store and you can plug them to your taps and voualla you have got a shower.Good luck for tomorrow          .

Hellie - I hope you start to feel better soon. If I remember correctly are you planning IVF for later this year or next. I was going to be cycling in Nov/Dec with someone. I hear it might be difficult to do it this side of Xmas if your day one falls after October 25.

Ron - Good to hear that your scan went well. I bet you are so looking forward to the day. With my friends as soon as they stop work the excitement just builds up.

Nancy - Bet you the other is a girl you know how prudish we can get.

Kyla - Its been quiet from you hope the pain is not proving unbearable

Dooley - I cant remember what the next steps are. Have you got an appointment date with the Esperance?

Sue - Coincidentally and I don't know if I am preparing myself but I have been having lots of protein at least more than usual. Now I have an excuse to continue. I think DH will be happy about doing this with me.

Laura - Go girl and     to prepare your womb.

Fran, Nicky hope you had a lovely day.

No sicky for me at all as the one I had early on in the year was problematic 2+ weeks sick during EC onwards and I was in hospital for most of it then the miscarriage another 2 weeks and I have had recurring infection, hospital visits where I have used a/l in part and some more sicky so I think I probably had about 5 weeks in all. my manager is not letting me forget it and has been getting on my nerves since. So the next one I am definitely booking off 2 weeks annual leave from EC. 

Love Emu.


----------



## HellyBelly (Oct 11, 2005)

Hi

Emu - yes, I am planning to cycle before Christmas. Day 1 should be around 18th Oct so even if it is a bit late (which it's bound to be when I want AF to arrive) it won't delay things too much. 

Laura - for the first IVF I didn't take any time off sick - just used hols for everything and worked throughout the 2ww. I ended up being signed off sick on the second 2ww as I had a terrible cold and needed lots of rest. Used a/l for the miscarriage and the op I have just had - so I can't see that they can really complain if I do get signed off for this 3rd attempt as I've been very reasonable with them all in all. 

Hello everyone else

Hellie
xxx


----------



## londonlou (Mar 4, 2005)

Tracey - wow! amazing result. well done. I do the back door for the cyclogest. That's so I can see what mucas and other stuff I have without it being clouded with the gooey stuff. I know Zita West advises no hot baths from ET. Warm showers only.

Hellie - I can't believe how little sick leave people get. amazing when you think how much free time IF has robbed us all of. Ironic when it's people like us that could do with the rest! Hugs for your poor eyes, hon.

Kyla - hope you feeling better, hon.

Ron - all zooming up fast now.

Nicky - sending you that lining thickening vibe over. I'll be on viagra supps for blood flow at Care. Might get DP some too.

Emu - I'm so sorry to hear your work are being like that. How can people be so cruel I don't know. I mean if you had something like, god forbid, cancer, I mean, would they complain then? Grr!

Maddy - I hope it all goes really quick for you too on. I agree the waiting game is bad bad bad. Anything I can do to speed it up. Great about your cysts being no more.

Laura - well done on starting sniffing. You're on your way! I work for myself, so agree to all my own sick leave. I'm lucky I know compared to the rest of you. But then I don't get paid if I'm ill, DP has to work more.

Sue - I took more protein too. I've got a body builder's protein shake. It's not got nasty additives in it, and has twice as much per portion as the regular ones. I know many FFs like Solgar Whey to go, mine is the wonderfully named LA Whey. Vanilla is nice. 

Dooleys - hope you ok.

As for me, I had mild concussion at the weekend. Got up in the night on Saturday, fainted and knocked myself out. gave DP a terrible fright, who thought I was dead due to my eyes being stuck open and he couldn't open my mouth.  To cut a long story short, went off in the ambulance, cat scan and ecg and sent home in the afternoon with a big bump on my head. Never a dull moment. I'm 10 days into the pill.  So far so good, unless the pill caused the fainting... eek! 

Lou
x


----------



## londonlou (Mar 4, 2005)

Duh! I forgot to paste on my personal to Nancy - sorry honey.  

Congrats on your scan honey.

Lou
x


----------



## Maddymoo (Oct 9, 2005)

Just a quick message to say will be thinking of you this morning Tracey xxxxx


----------



## nanoc (May 29, 2005)

Hi Lou - and thanks for the addendum!  Good lord, girl, you had quite an experience last weekend!    I almost fainted recently, so I can imagine how scary it must have been for you & your DP!!  Was it just a head rush after getting up from resting?  Glad you're doing OK now.  

Maddy - I just noticed in your signature that you're considering fostering/adoption now - ?

Take care,
Nancy


----------



## Maddymoo (Oct 9, 2005)

Ooh Lou you poor thing xxx Sounds frightening xx

Nancy-we have been thinking about adoption for a while-I think after 3 failed IVFs I am not sure this will be how I have my children-I just felt for my own sanity I had to start looking at other options-nothing is actually happening at the mo and although we did talk about fostering whilst still TTC I just don't think it would work for us-the whole emotional journey of IVF is enough in itself-we are registered with our local social services though-although I have never plucked up the courage to have a social worker visit for a chat...desperately still want my own child as well-so am not ready yet-but I do receive Be my parent and Children who wait and it does give me hope that if it doesn't happen... I'm not even sure if I'm explaining this particularly well!!

Tracey have been thinking of you this morning-hope it all went well xxxx


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Tracey - Hope the transfer goes really smoothly today & your lovely embies are back in you safe & sound.

Maddy - It's such a big step to take, isn't it?  

Lou - You poor thing! I bet you gave your DH a big scare!!! Hope you're OK now. Did they find out why you fainted?

Hellie - How are you feeling today? Hope you've turned a corner.

Laura - One more day to go...  

Emu - I can't believe the attitude of your manager after what you've been through..if you've had flu, would they still go on about it  . One my 1st tx I took 1 week as hols & the 2nd week as sick. Did ask Barts for a sick note but one never turned up so I ended up going to my GP.

Sue - Re theory on protein producing twins..does that mean that if I've had more Burger Kings, I could have had 2 LO's in there  

Dooley - How are you?

Nicky & Kyla - Have your fx's subsided yet?

Nancy - Are you up to anything next week?

I've just come off the phone to my friend's husband - she's had a healthy baby boy on Tuesday 10th Oct via a C-Section weighing a hefty 8lb 11oz  called Jack.  She had a daughter 8 years ago via IVF & 5 further attempts later, resulted in Jack. I'm soooooo pleased for her & can't wait for a hold!! 

Have a great day everybody

Ron
x


----------



## Maddymoo (Oct 9, 2005)

Oh Ron what wonderful news-5 attempts-wow!!! That does give me a reason to hope xxxx You're right the decisions are huge but right now its IVF for us-not ready to give up yet!!!

I like the sound of more burgers-any excuse hey!!!!

I am actually trying to get a bit fitter-have invested in Charlie Brooks before and after DVD!!! First time I did it I got carpet burn on my foot-I just don't think exercise and I go together!!!!

xxxxx


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Maddy - I know..10 out of 10 for perserverence! I don't blame you for going on either..at least you won't look back in 20 years time & say 'I wish I'd done that..'

The image of you having carpet burn on your foot whilst exercising made me   

Ron
xx


----------



## Tcardy (Nov 4, 2005)

Hey girls

transfer went well and 'fred and Wilma!!!' are settling into their new home   test day is the 27th   

Laura - great news you have started sniffing hun

a big hello to everyone, i am now retiring to the sofa

will catch up soon

Tracey


----------



## Tcardy (Nov 4, 2005)

ooh forgot to say they were grade 1 embies


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hi all,

Sorry not posted had a busy couple of days.

Tracey - wow!!  Grade 1 top girl (and DH), hope fred and wilma are safely floating around choosing the best spot to implant as we speak!!  You got the rest in the freezer with the fish fingers??

Lou - hope you feeling ok - was there any wine involved in this mishap  

Ron - great news abot your friend, it lovely hearing some good news

I think I will use my a/l i have plenty (no holiday this year!) and will stop all my nosey colleagues asking questions!

Hope everyone is well and I'll ty to have proper read and catch up tom. XXXXXX


----------



## Maddymoo (Oct 9, 2005)

Congrats on your grade 1 embies Tracey-go fred and Wilma!!!!


----------



## emu (Apr 9, 2006)

Hiya Girls,

Lou - that is scary stuff, were they able to tell you what might have caused the fainting.

Tracey - Good that ET went well and grade 1. Did they discuss freezing the rest of the embryos with you on the day or do you get to come back to them later. Gpood luck in your 2ww.

Emu


----------



## Tcardy (Nov 4, 2005)

Hi Girls

thanks for all your messages  

Emu - they did discuss freezing but thought that they would not have much chance of surviving the thaw!!!

Laura - hey hun, how are you? hows the sniffing going 

Lou - hope your resting hun xx

maddy -  

Ron - how are you? 

dooleys -   hope your ok 

Nancy -  

Hellie -  

sorry not wrote loads, cant seem to concentrate 

love to all

Tracey


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Tracey - well done for making it to the 2 ww - you are now PUPO.

As for advise - well do what you think feels best and are most happy with.

We've done it all from laying on sofa to running for the bus.    I read a thread where the only thing the girl regretted on her 2 ww was falling to the ground after getting kicked by her horse, but she still got a BFP.

My Consult also told me he had known girls go through car accidents and it all be ok.

Hope you are all having a good w/e.

Sue x


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

PUPO - means Pregnant until Proven Otherwise.


----------



## Maddymoo (Oct 9, 2005)

Sue is right Tracey you are PUPO!!!!   

Heres a little 2ww dance...

         

For our down reggers...

         

For our inspirational preggo friends...

         

And here's for all of us who are waiting..........waiting........
         

xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Maddymoo (Oct 9, 2005)

PS Hope you are all having a good weekend xxx


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

My weekend is okay - feeling ropey still, went home from work early yesterday as I was nauseated but bit better now - mostly just the headache.
We are looking after my neice and nephew this weekend. My sister was meant to drop them off at 6 but has now said 4pm, and can she take my GHD's too? Feel like she is taking the **** slightly but not much I can do about it following our spat earlier this year. 
Spent the day on the sofa watching Keanu movies (not for any particular reason, just bought The Lake House and Constantine).


----------



## Maddymoo (Oct 9, 2005)

Oh Hun you poor thing-the drugs definitely mess with your system xxxWhat are the GHD's??

Thinking of you xxxx


----------



## Dooleys (Feb 1, 2006)

Hi Everyone 

*Tracey*   Grade 1, way to go. Keeping everything crossed for you honey  Try not to go to  .

*Kyla* This jab hasn't agreed with you or Nicky has it  You poor thing. That's just pushing it, GHD's are a very precious thing to borrow  . We watched The Lake House last night, it was a good ole romantic film. Lots of nudges to Dh  . Hope you're feeling better soon.

*Maddymoo* GHD's are the most precious make of hair straighteners.  Not sure if i quite believe you were working out when you got the carpet burn 

*Ron* How you doing? (Sound like Joey from friends ) 

Hi to everyone else
We're off to the best Bonfire society evening tonight. Always a great night. 

Dooleys


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Maddie - Yeah, GHD's are the holy grail for frizzy hair  I've had mine three years but they cost £100 so they are definately precious! Have to LOL at Dooleys re the carpet burn.

Dooleys -  I couldn't get DH to watch it but he did sit down once and watched the Notebook with me - I got flowers the next day for no reason!


----------



## Maddymoo (Oct 9, 2005)

It was exercise....honest!!!!   

I know nothing about hair straighteners-mine's as straight as you can get!!!


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Hi Girls

Kyla - Sorry to hear you're suffering from the drugs..how much longer before your scan? 

Maddy - Carpet burns..still   Love the dances!!!

Lou - You & DH recovered from your concussion??

Tracey - How are you?  Hope those embies are bedding down & staying put. 

Dooleys - Hey! (that's what they greet each other with in Friends, isn't it)  

Sue - How's the head? 

Laura - How was d/g today? Do you have sniffers/jabs?

Emu - Are you OK?

Speak soon

Ron
x


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hi ladies,

Busy weekend decorating my kitchen.  Boring!!!

Ron - I'm sniffing... is a bit of an anti-climax actually!!  Had headache yest but prob bit early for symptoms Im guessing?  Roll on 40 weeks and I'll be on Maternity leave!!!

Kyla - how are you feeling now?  You on to stimms this week?  Kid gone home yet?

Tracey - you feeling preg yet!!?  Are you walking around holding you back etc!!  Think thats what i'll do on my 2ww!

Maddy - thanks for the down reggers dance!!

Anyway I best get back to my chores! 

Love to all xXx


----------



## Dooleys (Feb 1, 2006)

Hi Everyone

What a great weekend  Can't believe it's 10 weeks til Christmas & the sun is still shining  . Had a great night out at the Hastings Bonfire Society parade & fireworks display last night. Got me thinking though....(Suprise i know!  ) Who would i like to put onto of the bonfire Hmmmm  
Anyway enough rabbling 

*Kyla* A friends just lent me the Notebook, so have to try that one. Fancy some flowers  Hope your feeling better. Only 2 days togo before our first consultation yeah 

*Maddymoo* Me think the lady protest too much   Only kidding.....Lucky cow  

*Laura* Hope the sniffings going ok 

Ron, Emu, Nicky, Tracey, Lou & Sue & anyone else i missed Hope your all having a great weekend

Off to work for me now 

Dooleys


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Me again - 

I have sore boobs - is that normal in d/regging??  Only 4 days in??

Worrying now that I'm pregnant (impossible but hay!) and that I'm killing the baby with my snifing?!

Thanks ladies XXx


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Laura - I took a HPT last week when I was downregging as my (.)(.)'s were killing me and AF was late. BFN and then AF turned up - of course!

Dooleys - Yep, kids were picked up at 11am. It was nice having them, they are really good kids. We walked them down to the bakery this morning and the train barriers were down which made my nephew happy - at that point three cops on motorbikes turned up which made him even happier! 

Nicky - When is your next scan hon? Is it Friday?

Ron - Still feeling icky but my tonsils are also up so it might be half side-effects and half run-down. Appointment is on Tuesday for baseline scan. AF has been pretty nasty so at least my lining will be low. With all the other symptoms I'm hoping I'm downregged nicely. No stims of course as Im on FET but should start the Prognoya pills then (to build a nice lining).
Three weeks for you now? Or just under - I bet you can't wait - I know I can't wait and it's not my baby 

Off to Belfast on Wednesday which will be interesting too...


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Kyla - Hope you're feeling better today. Think I've joined you on the cold front..have a headache & throat sore...am blaming MIL for giving it to me.  

2 weeks+2 days to go! Am excited but apprehensive at the same time.  My Mum is coming down from this Sat until 9 November - watch my BP steadily rise!!!  

Good luck with your baseline tomorrow.  Did I read someone else is going for their's too?  

Have a good day everyone..going back to bed now.

Ron
x


----------



## Maddymoo (Oct 9, 2005)

I've got the cold too!!!! Feeling very sorry for myself    

Work has been tough today! Little people everywhere...

Bring on the weekend!!!!


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Ugh - more like migraine today. Came home and went to bed in a dark room for two hours before I could even face getting up for some toast. Really not enjoying this - please let it be worth it!!!


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Oh Kyla you poor thing - I hope you are stimming tomorrow all this horrid stuff finishes for you.  I guess at least you have no doubts that the drugs are working!!
Big hugs. XXX


----------



## Tcardy (Nov 4, 2005)

Hi Girls  

well i am now on day 3 off 2ww, had a bad day yesterday being sick  , had to call Barts as at risk of ohss, doc said just to keep on drinking and resting, feel alot better today 

Kyla -  , hope your feeling better soon and its all worth it

Maddy -   to you too, blasted colds i hate them 

Ron - oh dear not you as well, feel better soon hun  

Laura - did you test? let us know hun 

Dooleys - oh gawd did you have to remind me   10 weeks till christmas. hope your ok x

Sue -   hope your all ok

a big hello and   to anyone i have missed

Tracey


----------



## noodle (Jan 21, 2005)

Evening Girls,

Hope you all enjoyed your weekend's? Mine wasn't too bad, although was feeling a bit rough with a terrible sore throat  It was really painful to swallow! Its much better now though, still feel it a bit.

Ky ~ Good luck for tomorrow, I have sent you a text message, did you receive it? & I have my next scan on Thursday Hun, just a couple of days after yours! I hope you're not feeling too rough, I know what it feels like  but once you have started the tablets it will all slowly go away, you will be fine Hun xx

Dooley's ~ How you doing chick? Whats the goss on the carpet burn then? I only read half the conversation?? What you been doing hunni? < nicky shakes her head in disgust > 

 hello to everyone else, lots of  to you all  

  nicky


----------



## noodle (Jan 21, 2005)

BUMP!!!!

Come on girls we slipped to the 2nd page      

Where are you all today?? 

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## londonlou (Mar 4, 2005)

hello! 

sorry for my absence.

It's all go here in the last week then. Phew!

Kyla - nearly there. Hope you feeling better.

Nicky - soory you've been struck down with the lurgy too.

Tracey - hope those little embies are doing their thing, honey. Hope you start to feel better.

Maddy - hope you feel better soon too! 

Ron - countdown to motherhood has started. I accidentally flicked onto a prog on BBC4 last night on this pioneering french dr Michel Odent from the 70s and 80s. he was behind the whole birth pool thing and the shift to be more female focussed deliveries rather than on your back in stirrups action. Was amazing. It's all going to happen so soon for you! 

Dooleys - how was your bonfire night?

Emu - how you doing?

Sue - feeling any better?

Laura - hope you ok on the downregging.

Not much news from me. My level 1 immune tests have all come back fine, which is great. So that's some mega bucks saved. The bloods were done on the NHS and doesn't look like I'll have to do much extra with my cycle than the viagra! Roll on next week when I finish the pill.

Lou
x


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Hi Girls

Sorry to read you are all feeling a bit  for one reason or another.

I hope these help:










and to cheer you all up - I'm having a party later










also making some








.

Sue


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Sue - Ohhhh, pizza (drooling here).

Nicky - I was in bed when you text'ed me. Sent you one back today though  Looked for you in the salon as I walked past on my way to the station but couldn't see you. Got to work by 10.15 which was pretty good. So much better than losing half a day trekking to London like before.

Had my baseline today - all fine. Lining just right and ovaries nice and quiet. So started the pills for oestrogen on the way back to work. Nurse confirmed I could take co-codamol for my migraines and I took a couple today and felt sooo much better. Good thing too as I am going to Belfast for the day tomorrow for work and would hate to feel icky for that.


----------



## Dooleys (Feb 1, 2006)

Hi all 

*Kyla* Hope the tablets help hon. Were you at the Esperance first thing this morning?  We were in there at 9am, & there was a blonde girl in the waiting room at the same time & she had very straight (GHD me suspects) hair  Just wondered if it was you hon.

*Nicky*  It wasn't me with the suspect carpet burns  Not mentioning no names (Whispers) Maddymoo.   

BTW no more barts for me, transfered everything today   Absolutely knackered now. 

Hope everyones ok

Dooleys


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

OMG! That was me - you smiled at me, right? I saw you and your DH had brochures and I thought ''it must be their first appointment'' but I hadn't realised you were going there today or I would have said hello.  You had slighty wavy hair and your DH was dark-haired I think but I was all flustered as I was a bit late so I didn't really see you. What a shame we hadnt realised, we could have said hello.

LOL at my hair - indeed I did GHD it this morning - reclaiming my straightners and checking they worked after my sister borrowed them


----------



## Dooleys (Feb 1, 2006)

*Kyla*

Slightly wavy!!! You should see me when i don't use my GHD's  

We were waiting for the shipper, bit stressed/worried about getting there & back. I did think it may be you, especially with the hair  

Nice to see you anyway 

Dooleys


----------



## noodle (Jan 21, 2005)

Evening Girls,

Dooleys ~ Glad to hear everything went well today, so when are you back there again hun? Maybe this time you will bump into me    I think maybe we should all wear name tags next time we go    At least we will know who each other is! xx

Ky ~ Hey hunni, glad it went ok today, you should have popped in the salon on your way passed, I was probably out the back drinking tea    xx

Maddy ~ whats with the carpet burns then? xx

Hi to everyone else, love to you all
nicky xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Dooleys - Many congratulations on the successful transfer of your frosties..bet you can't wait to get started now.   

Kyla - Great news about the lining. Have a good day in Belfast.

Nicky - Good luck with your scan tomorrow. 

Sue - How's the head?

Lou - Great news about your test result. Roll on next week. Can I ask whether the Viagra causes fx?  

Tracey - How is it going? Hope you're putting your feet up & being pampered by DH!  

Laura - How's the sniffing going? When is your baseline scan?

Maddy - Hope you're feeling better. 

As for me, I've been put on antibiotics, so hopefully it'll clear up whatever I've got very soon. 

Has anyone heard from Serena lately?

Have a good day everyone

Ron
x


----------



## Tcardy (Nov 4, 2005)

Hi girls

well now on day 5 of 2ww, and its not going too bad apart from keep getting the feeling that af is on her way, is this normal?? (god i hope not)

Ron - yep i am resting in front of the  mum had been round while dh is at work doing everything for me

Dooleys - glad the transfer went well   

Nicky - how are you?  

Kyla - glad to hear scan went well 

a big hello to sue, Lou, Laura and anyone i have forgotten 

Tracey


----------



## Maddymoo (Oct 9, 2005)

First of all there has been no more opprtunity for carpet burns!!! I have a full blown mans cold!! I know its the mans version as I have done nothing but moan and make a fuss all week!!!

However as soon as I'm feeling better....!!!!!!!!!  

Tracey the 2ww is such a nightmare and its so easy to analyse every pain and twinge x Fingers crossed that its nothing to do with af


----------



## HellyBelly (Oct 11, 2005)

Hi everyone

Tracey - glad to hear you are taking things easy - you're nearly half way through the 2ww!

Kyla - well done on your progress so far.

Nicky - good luck tomorrow.

Well, AF arrived on Monday, a couple of days earlier than expected, so I contacted Barts to get my schedule and prescription sorted. I'm giving them until Friday to send something/phone me because, to give them their due, they did phone me last Friday after I had faxed up my day 2 blood test results to say they had received them. So I am giving them the benefit of the doubt that they have everything in hand!  As long as I get everything with a week to spare It'll be OK - just don't want to cut it so fine as last time's fiasco.

Anyway, cold is finally going but it will have been about 2 weeks in all. My eye is still a bit pink but they did say that could take 2 weeks to clear so I've got a while to go on that one.  Hope everyone else with colds are feeling better - it's horrible isn't it?

Hello to everyone else.

Love

Hellie
xxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hi all

Ron - not long to go now!!!

Tracey - Yay!  5 days in  you'll soon be posting that BFP!! 

Helly - Hope Barts got things sorted, so far I've been impressed as I know they have a bad rep but have so far called when they have said and left 4 messages reminding me about the info day!!  

I'm very tired, only been d/regging for 5 days and still have another 2 weeks to go? IS that right seems a long time!!  I'm bored of d/regging... not much happens!!

Anyway hope everyone well. XXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Still no refund cheque - despite being promised it was sent on Thursday - impressed with Barts? Not at the moment! 

Long day today - up at 4am, just home from Belfast at 9.30pm. Checking emails then off to bed 

Night all

Kyla xxx

PS: When I had my scan yesterday the nurse said their embryologist who just came back from the Filipines (sp?) is considered an expert at taking embies to blast so I'm feeling pretty good about that right now.


----------



## nanoc (May 29, 2005)

Hi Tracey - as you've probably already heard/read, pregnancy symptoms during the 2ww are pretty much the same as AF symptoms.  Annoying, isn't it?!!  Just try to take it easy & don't let your mind play tricks on you (so easy to do - I was convinced one day I was not pregnant, then the next that I was).  The only thing I had that seemed different is a lot of tightness in my abdominal muscles, but I'm guessing that was my body preparing for twins.  Who knows.  Anyway,       for you!!!

All you poor gals with colds! Hope you're all starting to feel better.  I can tell I've been fighting it for about a week, but I'm practically main-lining vitamin C & napping to try to avoid it.  (Any excuse to nap these days!)

Have to laugh at the GHD girls.  I've been fighting with my board-straight hair my whole life.  Would love some wavy locks.  Always the way!

Good luck to everyone having and preparing for treatment!  I'm thinking positive thoughts for you all!

Oh, and I do have some (more!) advice -- get a dental check-up & teeth cleaning before you get pregnant.  I've had a filling & may have to have root canal.  Never had this many problems!

My week has been pretty boring.  DH out of the country & I'm trying to muster up enough energy to get the house ready for guests visiting this weekend.  

Take care,
Nancy


----------



## Nat1 (Apr 26, 2005)

Hi everyone,  

I'm new to posting, but not to IVF @ Barts.    I'm now on IVF#4 down regging at the moment and have my baseline scan next Tuesday 24th. 

I too had an absolute nightmare getting my schedule and persciption.  Eventually after numerous phone calls I received my schedule and drugs the morning I was due to start sniffing levaing me very stressed before I'd even started.

I have been perscribed baby aspirin 75mg this time but not been told when to start taking it. I have tried calling Barts but had no call back!!  Has anyone else been perscribed aspirin?  If so when did you start taking this?    

Thanks for any help
Nat xx


----------



## londonlou (Mar 4, 2005)

Hi girls,

Kyla - Grr! re Barts. But that *is* very god news about the embryologist. Rest well. Sounds like you've got a busy week.

Laura - hang in there. I was DR for 21 days last time. It all goes quick when you start stimming.

Hellie - Let's hope the admin pull their finger out. We might have to send in the cavalry otherwise. Glad you on the mend.

Maddy - still chuckling about you and the carpet burns. Get well soon, chuck.

Tracey - PUPO!!!!!!! Twinges all normal I'm afraid. Mother nature knows how to keep us on our toes. I thought it hadn't worked and it bloody well had! Hope you get a happier ending.

Ron - Have we started a sweepstake for your baby yet? The viagra is for low uterine blood flow issues. 

Nicky - watching your ticker with growing excitement.

Sue - hope you well.

Can't believe how much activity there is on this thread atm because one of my other threads is also full of loads of us cycling at the same time after what has seemed like an age of no activity. I got my protocol today from Care. Phew! I think I'll be rattling as I walk! I've posted it below in case it's useful/interesting or if anyone has any feedback. 

About to finish 21 days of pill - Microgynon 30
day 1 of bleed start Suprecur (Burselin) 0.5ml 1 x per day to day og HCG
day 2 Menopur 300iu per day, Aspirin 75mg x 1, Dexamethasone 1mg x 1, Viagra pessaries 25mg x 4 for max 10 days!!!
36 hours before EC 10000iu Pregnyl
From ET start Utrogestan vaginal capsules 4 x 100mg twice per day to be continued to 10th week if pregnant, Oestradiol Valerate tablets 1 x 2mg three times per day.

Oh, and I've got poker straight hair too. Spent a lifetime trying to do something with it. Goes to show that you always want what you can't have!

Lou
x


----------



## londonlou (Mar 4, 2005)

Nat - so sorry you have fallen foul of Barts admin. Wish so much they'd get their act together to ease the stress for people. I'm going to be on 75mg of aspirin from day 1 of stimms to 2 days before EC. That's just my protocol, not that I'm offering medical advice or anything... ^beware^ The advice that came with my protocol said to consume the following in moderation while taking: curry powder, paprika, liquorice, prunes, raisins, gherkins, tea and other than the occaisional use of antacids. Phenobarbitone decreaces aspirin efficacy. 

I always found an email to the head nurse at Barts helped jog things along. And failing that, PALS. 

Hope this one is the one for you!

Lou
x


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Morning Girls

What a horrible one weather-wise..looks like it's going to get worse for the weekend too.. 

Lou - Wow!!! How do you remember to take all those tablets I was getting breathless just reading the list out to DH!!! Good luck with starting at CARE..hope you get better service from them!

Nat - Welcome to this thread. Sorry to hear you've been mucked about by Bart's admin. I think we all have at some time during tx there.  It's such a shame because they consistently produce lovely quality embies.

I was also prescribed baby aspirins & took them as soon as I started d/r.

Laura - I hated d/r too & did it for about 3/4 weeks.  But once you've got passed that stage, stimms went really quickly & I felt like I was doing something proactive to make the follies grow. 

Kyla - Great news about the embryologist..I've got everything crossed for you.

Nicky - Hope the scan goes well today. Let us know how you get on.

Tracey - I always find the 2nd week the worse of the 2 as imagination starts running riot.  Not long now..honest!!!

Nancy - Hope you're OK.  When's your next appt at the Sussex?

Maddy - Hope your man cold gets better soon!!!

Sorry if I've missed anyone! Have a good day despite the weather

Ron
x


----------



## Tcardy (Nov 4, 2005)

well day 6 today and cant stop knicker checking   

Ron - 1st week has not gone too bad, dreading the next week

Lou -  

Nat -   with this cycle and try not to get too stressed  

sorry not alot of personals will try again later, back to the sofa for me and watching more 

love and    to all


Tracey


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

You girls hate your hair  I have ginger hair.... the sides are dead straight and the back section is wavy!!  Go figure that!!  Grrrr!  

Anyway still at work so will have a proper catch up with you all when I'm home. XXXXX


----------



## noodle (Jan 21, 2005)

Evening Girls,

Just a quick post from me right now, i'm just about to cook some dinner  
So my scan went well today, my lining was at 9.3 which is all good & my transfer will be next Wednesday 25th so I start the dredded cyclogest on Sunday  
I cant believe I'm that close again!!

Nat ~    & welcome to the Bart's thread, as you can tell a lot of us have transferred to Local clinics now, but we are all still good friends. I hope your current cycle goes well for you & I wish you lots of luck    

Hello to everyone & I will try and get online later for personals

nicky xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Nicky - Great news about your lining..it sounds really promising! Ooo..next Wednesday..that's going to be here so quickly!!!! I've got everything crossed for you, hun.   

Laura - Ginger or read?

Tracey - You OK? Not long now...

How are everyone else?

Ron
x


----------



## Tcardy (Nov 4, 2005)

Hey girls  

what a miserable Friday   , but hey at least its Friday 

well day 7 for me today, only another 7 to go and i am gradually going   analysing everything, cant believe that this time next week i will know    

Ron - not long now hunni, how you feeling?   

Laura - how are you? hows the d/r going?

Nicky - great news about your lining, Wednesday will be here before you know it

just a quickie off back to the sofa  

love to all 


Tracey 
x


----------



## HellyBelly (Oct 11, 2005)

Hi

Tracey - only a week to go - hope it's going well.

Ronnie - less than 2 weeks to go!! Hope you are over your cold.

I got home yesterday and there was a letter from Barts. I thought it was the schedule & prescription and was about to be really impressed - but it wasn't - it was their bill. They are obviously quick at sending that out! It has also gone up by £200 since last time (10% rise).

Left a message for Barts today and they phoned back to say that the prescription had been done and the schedule would be done next week, so I should get everything by the end of next week. I asked if they could send the prescription out today, as that's what I had problems with last cycle. She said she would, so we shall see.

Anyway, hope you all have great weekends.  We're off to a fancy dress party tomorrow - you have to go as the first single (or cassette, CD) you ever bought - should be fun!

Love

Hellie
xxx


----------



## nanoc (May 29, 2005)

C'mon Hellie, now you've got to tell us what you're going as to the fancy dress!

Tracey - You're doing well sticking to the sofa - try to keep your mind occupied with something else & keep positive!!  I know how difficult it is, but you're half-way there now.

Nicky - Next week!!!! Very excited for you!  Fingers & toes crossed.

Hi Ronnie - got everything in order for your pending bundle o' joy?

Maddy - do you have next week off?

Yay for the weekend.  

Nancy


----------



## Maddymoo (Oct 9, 2005)

YIPPEE     Its half term!!!! (You were right Nancy  )

I will be around Tracey to support you through the second week    

Come on Hellie-what are you going as....

OK Girls lets start the weekend with this!!

I'll go first...

My first record (!!!) was 99 red balloons....


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

My first tape was Kylie and Jason (Especially for you) but my first CD was TLC (Waterfalls).


----------



## Maddymoo (Oct 9, 2005)

I can really clearly remember the big neighbours wedding!!!! X


----------



## noodle (Jan 21, 2005)

Evening Girls,

Hope you are all well? So are we all going back in time & remembering old songs from our childhood  
Well I remember having a hits tape 6, which is really old & had songs on it like, star treking & Mel & kim's respectable    Anyone remember them??

Nicky xx


----------



## emu (Apr 9, 2006)

Hi Girls,

Hurray I have now got the all clear and will be txing at the next cycle in Nov/Dec. Got my prescription and waiting for day 1.

Nat - Welcome to the board. I was just thinking the same thing this morning as I do not know when to start the baby aspirin but I will get further details on day 1. There is usually a list when you go in. I find that it is better to ask to speak to a specific nurse or staff hope they have come back now.

Tracey - Good luck on your 2ww.


Nicky- Good news with the lining

Lou - I don't know if I would remember to take all the meds. You are so organised

I am so tired I cant keep up with all the news to I bail out at this juncture

Ron, Laura, Sue, Nancy, Maddy, Hellie, Dooleys hoping that you are all doing fine.

Love Emu.


----------



## Maddymoo (Oct 9, 2005)

Just a quick question....I know alot of girls are asked to take baby aspirin-I've been to 3 different clinics and no one has ever mentioned it to me-is it something the consultant recommends? Also sorry if this sounds sillybut what is it for

What a horrible start to the weekend-weather wise-still I'm not complaining its Saturday!!!!   

Sue-hope you're OK Hun-haven't seen you on line for a while xxxx

 to everyone xxxx


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Hi Maddy

I'm around, didn't realise I had been so elusive to be missed - just not got much to say maybe  

Aspirin is taken to thin the blood and prevent clots forming - cos one of those in a vessel would be fatal for a little one developing.  As to who takes it it seems a lottery.  I asked my Nuffield Doc and he said "why not, can do no harm, worth a try" and I took it again as part of the NK regime.

I did notice a difference cos with my AF's I loose clots and these stopped - my acu guy wasn't so impressed tho.

I don't think you should take it before EC cos of risk of excessive loss of blood - remember clotting becomes difficult.

Enjoy the w/e well apart from the weather.

Sue


----------



## nanoc (May 29, 2005)

I think my first single was Michael Jackson "Rock with You". Was that even popular in the UK?? (for anyone old enough to remember that far back!) Hey, I found a link where you can listen to it! http://www.cduniverse.com/productinfo.asp?pid=2226729&cart=413392815&BAB=E


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Nancy - I used to love micheal jackson as a youngster!!  I have that song too!!  He was great to start with ... now he's a bit weird!!  SOrry if your a huge fan!!

Tracey - you hanging in there??

Nat - welcome to the board!!  I'm a week behind you!! 

Emu - great news about the treatment next month.... another one pregnant by xmas we hope!!  

Hellie - enjoy the party!!

Ron - Ahhhhh anytime now!! Got them little weeny nappies and a cute little hat all packed and ready to go

Hope everyone else is well!!1

XXXXXXX




Weather here is lovely... I'm hanging the washing out!!


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Hi Girls

Hellie - Hope you get your stuff from Barts soon so you can start.  

Kyla - How is it going? Are you still suffering?

Maddy - Wey hey..half term. What are you up to this week?

Laura - I've got most things pack..just waiting for the antiseptic spray, wipes & flip flops for the showers in the hospital!!  

Emu - When is day 1 for you?  Bet you can't wait to get started.

Nicky - Not long until ET...are you nervous/excited?

Tracey - Are you keeping sane?  

We went out with some friends last night, 2 of them came up from Devon for the weekend, to a place called Harry's English Restaurant.  They did really good food & the portions are a good size too!  

Right! This is really going to show my age now..the first single I bought was Super Trouper by Abba.

BTW, one of the girls on our NCT course who was due on the 14 Nov had her baby yesterday 4 weeks early...eeek!!!!! 

Take care 

Ronnie
x


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Still with the headaches but otherwise not too bad. No sign of the cheque from Barts which is getting very annoying. We need some of that money to fund the extra £300 it costs to go to Blast stage. Will be getting stroppy with them on the phone on Monday (again) 

DH & I potted our chili plants today. We planted them from seed two weeks ago using a propagator in the conservatory and now they are proper little seedlings we have moved them on a stage. DH is very proud, but was sad to throw away the smaller ones - as we only have room for four of each type. I said how is he going to be when we throw away embies too then?  Still, survival of the fittest and all that - must be done to give us our best shot.

Ron - Wow, by the time I get my embies put back you will be a mummy!


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Kyla - you should get your money soon.  I rec'd my yearly bill this morning for my frosties 2nd yr rent.  So chq's in the post.

My DH thinks my cats should pay us rent so what he thinks of us paying rent for the little ones  

Ron - glad to hear you enjoyed your meal - hope it didn't upset you all night.


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Eeek..Mum's supposed to be arriving in Brighton Station at 5:50pm. She just phoned to say that her train is stopping in Haywards Heath instead & is due to arrive at 5:10 which means that we'll have to leave in 20 mins to pick her up..having put away the internet shop & DH is frantically hoovering the house..eeekk!!!!!!


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Kyla - sorry to read about your headaches - hope your not turning into me!!!!

Did they tell you taking Co-codamol cont. for more than 3 days causes rebound heads and the start of addiction?  Just be aware.

Ron - hope your mum arrived safe and all is well.

I've finally remembered my first single and am upset that it took awhile as "I was going to love him forever" - it was Fergal Sharkey - A Good Heart, I brought 2 one to play and when to cherish and to look at the pic of him on the shelf.

Good night all, sleep well.
xxx


----------



## noodle (Jan 21, 2005)

Evening Girls,

Hope you're all enjoying the weekend? The weather is not so great though is it?
I have been babysitting my friends children earlier, only for a couple of hours though & the youngest one was in bed so it wasn't too bad really.

Ronnie ~ Hows you? Getting everything prepared for your little arrival?? Not long to go now!! & yes i'm quite excited about the transfer but at the same time very nervous too, I think its the thawing of the embies thats the main worry at the moment! xx

Ky ~ Sorry to hear you are still getting headaches, I thought they may have gone by now as you have started the oestrogen tablets.... What date is your lining scan?

Nancy ~ Hows things with you honey? Well I should say hows things with all of you?? xx

Sue ~ Hey hunni, hows you? Not chatted with you for a while    everything ok sweetie? xx

Tracey ~ How you feeling hun? Not long before you test!! I'm keeping everything crossed for you sweetie    

 emu   maddy   laura   hellie   nat

Lots of     to you all

Nicky xxxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hi Ladies

Quick question - 
I have been d/regging since for 11 days and my AF is 5 days late and no signs of it showing up.  The hospital said I must have had a bleed prior to my baseline scan or I can't start stimms??

Anyone else had AF this late but still started stimms on time??

Feeling really stressed about it.  Not really got any d/regging symptoms except sore boobs, its not possible for me to be preg... think I should just do a test to put mind at ease (if I am preg it would be ectopic again).

Hope you ladies all ok. 
XXXXX


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Just tested - negative.


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Laura - I had the same thing, I tested and then AF finally turned up. Don't give up yet - the meds can make it later than normal. You still have time.


----------



## Maddymoo (Oct 9, 2005)

Laura just wanted to second what Kyla has already said-when I was d/regging AF took a while to show and then was alot lighter than normal xx


----------



## emu (Apr 9, 2006)

Hiya,

Laura - I just sent a pm to a buddy who is also having concerns around AF and  a visit from    seems in order. It should come soon. So when is your scan due for. On day what did you start d/r.

Ron - I have always wondered how you know what to shop for for your baby when its your first time. My day 1 is due next week as I usually have on average 25-27 days cycle. My consultant wants me to start d/r on day 16 so this will fall when I am in the states. I get back roughly around day 20. Greetings to your Mum.

Sue - I did not know that Bart's allow you to pay for storage on a yearly basis.

Nicky - That was brave of you. My house is not child save and I usually need at least a week's notice.

Kyla - Hope you are starting to feel better.

Tracey - some more    .

Maddy - Putting your feet up hey.

Nancy - Another disappointed MJ fan

I had a lot of brothers and was really a borrower till well into my twenties and my first tape was a Whitney Houston and I cannot remember the song for the life of me. 

Hope I have not missed anyone.

Love Emu


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

thanks ladies,
I thought it was normal and just me worring over nothing!!  Hope things don't get held up because of it though.  

I've had a bad head all afternoon too so maybe it is on its way soon!!!!! XXXXXX


----------



## emu (Apr 9, 2006)

Hellie - Are you payinmg for your drugs and have you decided where you are getting them from. I am worried about having it sent to me but it does give me the option to save £110.


----------



## noodle (Jan 21, 2005)

Evening Girls,

Just popped in to say hello & hope you are all well??
Not much to report really apart from starting the dredded cyclogest today    I guess its all part of the cycle.... well couple of days left for me then I will be in having my frosties transfered (if they survive the thaw?? )  

Ky ~ Hows the headaches now? Getting any better? x

Ronnie ~ Hey chick hows you?

Sue, hellie, Maddy, emu, Laura, Tracey         hope you are all getting on ok?

take care all, love nic xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Tcardy (Nov 4, 2005)

Evening Girls  

Nicky - isn't the cyclogest loveley   the things we have to do, hope your ok  

have a quick question sorry if its tmi, as you probably know i have been having af pains  >:i am on day 9 of 2ww  when i wipe   there is a tiny mark of like pinky stuff, could this be implantation!!!!!

Tracey


----------



## noodle (Jan 21, 2005)

Tracey ~ Could well be hun, I had that sort of stuff too, I also had red blood when I was about 4 days from testing!! Hang in there girl, sending you


----------



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

New home this way --------> http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=71406.0


----------

